# Influências da Lua e do Sol



## Rog (20 Jan 2007 às 21:39)

Sob o vosso ponto de vista quais as influências que a Lua e o Sol têm na Meteorologia?
A Lua e mesmo o Sol, têm uma grande influência, como todos sabem, nos efeitos de maré.
Será essa influência também evidente no clima? Para alguns as diferentes fases da Lua marcam de forma significa a intensidade com que determinada frente poderá chegar! Será mesmo assim?
E o sol, e as suas tempestades solares, têm também influência cá na terra, (a par, por exemplo com as auroras)?
Digam o que acham sobre estas possíveis influências.

(A astrologia definitivamente não tem lugar aqui.)


----------



## Rog (21 Jan 2007 às 00:28)

Vejo que pelas vossas opiniões (ou ausência delas) a influência deve ser nula!
Ando a fazer muitos monólogos por cá...


----------



## GranNevada (21 Jan 2007 às 01:00)

Não quero que fiques sózinho  

SOL - Sim !
LUA - Não !

Tenho dito


----------



## Luis França (21 Jan 2007 às 01:09)

Olá, Rog, não estás sózinho...

As auroras são causadas pelas tempestades solares (CME) aos passarem nos pólos (ao tocar a sua energia na magnestosfera terrestre) - tanto mais intensas são quanto mais fortes/intensas forem no sol. Não só as manchas solares, como as CME (protões,electrões e neutrões), X9 (raios-x) e G9 (gama) causam padrões alterados no clima. Há quem diga que sim e que não...

A lua também influencia, de certo modo, o clima. Temos as marés-vivas, o aumento de sismos e actividade vulcânica quando há lua cheia ou outro tipo de oposições celestes.

(A astrologia mostra-nos os aspectos filosóficos do sistema solar e universo, não confundir com com a astronomia...)


----------



## Santos (21 Jan 2007 às 03:01)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Vejo que pelas vossas opiniões (ou ausência delas) a influência deve ser nula!
> Ando a fazer muitos monólogos por cá...



Não fiques confuso, sabes que com a situação potencial de frio que se aproxima, andamos na n/maioria (por mim falo) um pouco expectantes, o que nos leva a passar muito do tempo no tópico de previsão de modelos; no entanto devo salientar que os teus posts são sempre muito interessantes, pelo que nunca são monólogos mas hão-de-ser diálogos concerteza.
Quanto a mim, creio que tanto o Sol como a Lua influenciam o clima, como muito bem explicado pelo Luis França.


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Jan 2007 às 14:04)

Ora nem mais Rogério, o Santos já te respondeu  Tem lá calma homem, não vês que agora andamos todos modelo-dependentes .

Na minha opinião também acho que há influência, tanto do Sol como da lua.

Senão vejamos. Hoje em dia no que respeita à lua, é aceite a sua influência nos corpos, como a água e as suas marés, logo as nuvens são vapor de água..., certamente que haverá nelas alguma influência, porque exercerá atracção também nestas massas de vapor de água. Que resultados daí podem advir, desconheço! , no entanto são a partir das fases da lua que há alterações significativas de padrão (ao nível do estado de tempo).
A influência do Sol é também clara, basta observar-mos o período de maior aproximação do nosso planeta azul ao Sol, no Verão, e o de maior distância, no Inverno.  Isto de uma forma mais simplista, porque aceito e concordo em tudo o que foi dito pelo amigo Luis. A pequena idade do gelo, se não estou em erro sucedeu também num período de menor actividade solar .
Mas eu iria mais além e afirmaria que o mesmo Cosmos que nos rodeia influência o clima. não estivesse o planeta terra inserido nesse mesmo Cosmos. Acho que já lá vai o tempo dos autismos terrestres, em que só se olhava para o próprio umbigo, esquecendo factores tão importantes como as partículas cósmicas e muitos outros tipos de radiações que nos chegam a cada segundo. Se não fossem importantes não existiría um monitoramento a cada momento do que nos chega do espaço exterior, ou só acham que a influência se resume a afectação ou não dos aparelhos electrónicos!?  

Acabaria apenas referindo que para além da influência que estes dois corpos celestes, muito importantes na nossa existência, exercem no clima. É também importante e decisivo numa boa previsão a sua observação a olho nu. Seja na alba ou no seu ocaso.


----------



## dj_alex (21 Jan 2007 às 14:45)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Ora nem mais Rogério, o Santos já te respondeu  Tem lá calma homem, não vês que agora andamos todos modelo-dependentes .



Acho que basta um entrada mais fria para ficarem modelo-dependetes  sem razão desta vez parece-me....

Quanto a pergunta do rogerio...O sol sim tem influência no clima, quanto à lua acredito que tenha também embora a uma escala menor e com um lag temporal maior do que no caso do sol.


----------



## Seringador (21 Jan 2007 às 15:32)

Bem eu sou um crente na influência lunar na atmosfera, mais no sentido de nos dar sinais sobre o comportamento da mesma 
O sol obviamente que sim em toda a linha


----------



## Rog (22 Jan 2007 às 10:56)

Luis França disse:


> Olá, Rog, não estás sózinho...
> 
> As auroras são causadas pelas tempestades solares (CME) aos passarem nos pólos (ao tocar a sua energia na magnestosfera terrestre) - tanto mais intensas são quanto mais fortes/intensas forem no sol. Não só as manchas solares, como as CME (protões,electrões e neutrões), X9 (raios-x) e G9 (gama) causam padrões alterados no clima. Há quem diga que sim e que não...
> 
> ...



Qto às Auroras, se afirmas que causam padrões no clima, então será relativamente fácil os identificar... o que é certo é que, não existe uma acção causa - efeito. Uma menor ou maior actividade do sol, não tem mostrado padrões climáticos que se possam tirar conclusões. Acho que a influência é mínima...

Existem dados concretos que indicam um aumento substâncial de actividade vulcânica e de sismos qdo temos lua cheia? (Não tenho dados qto a isto)
Por serem mais significativas e serem sazonais, acredito mais na influência das marés vivas, para um pequeno aumento da actividade vulcânica e sismica. 
A influência de outros planetas, mesmo que em oposição na terra penso que será muito pequena até para ser detectada.

(Estás a ser muito simpático para a astrologia  fico por vezes a pensar,  como passados tantos anos de "evolução científica", a astrologia ainda ter o destaque que tem na nossa sociedade, e cresce pelos vistos nas tv's, jornais... um retrocesso sem dúvida, nos dias actuais. Só se estam a criar pessoas supersticiosas.  
[um pequeno à parte: num dias destes, ao comentar que gosta de astronomia e de estar algumas noites a observar as estrelas e os planetas, foi surpreendido por uma pessoa que me pediu que lhe fizesse a carta astral, e ainda antes que pudesse responder, estende-me a mão e pergunta se também sei ver as linhas da mão, fiquei  ] )


----------



## dj_alex (22 Jan 2007 às 11:15)

Rogpacheco disse:


> [um pequeno à parte: num dias destes, ao comentar que gosta de astronomia e de estar algumas noites a observar as estrelas e os planetas, foi surpreendido por uma pessoa que me pediu que lhe fizesse a carta astral, e ainda antes que pudesse responder, estende-me a mão e pergunta se também sei ver as linhas da mão, fiquei  ] )


----------



## Rog (22 Jan 2007 às 11:31)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Ora nem mais Rogério, o Santos já te respondeu  Tem lá calma homem, não vês que agora andamos todos modelo-dependentes .
> 
> Na minha opinião também acho que há influência, tanto do Sol como da lua.
> 
> ...



A maior aproximação do sol; quando a terra está mais próxima de nós, o HN está no Inverno e no HS está no Verão. Mas a  maior ou menor aproximação ao sol, tb poderá ter um efeito pouco significativo, visto que a órbita da terra em torno do sol é quase um círculo, (embora seja uma elipse). A inflência da inclinação da terra ao sol, essa sim é bastante significativa, como as conhecidas influências das estações. 
A idade do gelo, poderá ter várias hipóteses, desde supervulcões activos, mas poderá ser devido à influência dos ciclos de Milankovitch, que ocorrem com periocidades conhecidas (aquele efeito que vemos por exemplo nos piões)
Qto ao Cosmos...estás a filosofar...  a influência dos corpos celestes que estam perto de nós é certo que de alguma forma nos influenciam, mas não estou à espera que Plutão, Neptuno, Urano... tenham assim grande influência no nosso clima...


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Jan 2007 às 13:17)

Rogpacheco disse:


> (...)
> Qto ao Cosmos...estás a filosofar...  a influência dos corpos celestes que estam perto de nós é certo que de alguma forma nos influenciam, mas não estou à espera que Plutão, Neptuno, Urano... tenham assim grande influência no nosso clima...



Achas mesmo filosofia? E já agora para ti o que é a filosofia? A tradução à letra é _Amante da Sabedoria_  
Porque será que se faz um seguimento e medição tão apertados e com tanto interesse, que se investe em milhões para monitorizar tudo o que nos chega do Cosmos? Achas mesmo que tudo o que sucede no Planeta Terra é apenas resultado das consequências e da mecânica própria? Ainda que a ciência não o tenha provado (e eu não sei se não existem já estudos, públicos, sobre este tema ), tu não consegues perceber que algum dia será um facto!?
Para mim é normal, este planeta está integrado num Sistema Solar e este numa Galáxia e ambos estão no Cosmos. Tudo faz parte de uma mecânica perfeita e ainda por entender na sua plenitude, quem mais se aproxima e quem mais vai "à frente" é a física quântica.
Nas nossas escolas ensinam-se teorias e nem se explica ou se enfatiza que são isso mesmo "teorias" e as pessoas são formadas debaixo de um engano, como por exemplo a *teoria* "A Origem das Espécies" de Charles Darwin. O que é certo é que quase todos os dias surgem novos supostos elos perdidos, e a verdade é que até hoje ainda não se encontrou esse símio que faça a ligação entre os macacos e o homem, mas isto é outra história... , apenas o referi para enquadrar o quão "despistada" anda esta civilização nas mesmas bases, quanto mais no que toca ao Cosmos. Bem se vê o embuste que tem sido Marte , uma vergonha! E mais uma vez a manipulação descarada dos organismos americanos ditos "oficiais", a mim não me enganam eles . A história, um dia os julgará e terão o seu lugar merecido na mesma…
No fundo e para terminar o que vejo cada vez mais é o aumento daquilo a que apelidei “fundamentalismo cientifico”, tal como os religiosos fanáticos,  nada aceitam  e depois avançam a passo de caracol, sempre à custa de uns loucos, como Einstein, que no seu momento são ridicularizados e menosprezados, para posteriormente e face ás evidências tão fortes elevarem-nos a grandes mentes e grandes cientistas, este tipo de atitude bem demonstra a mesquinhez em que vive absorta a classe cientifica oficial (diria antes manipuladora e que se move por interesses mais ou menos obscuros e tendenciosos).


----------



## Mago (22 Jan 2007 às 14:18)

Por influência da Lua e do sol além das marés a crusta terreste sobe e desce ligeiros centimetros ou milimetros por dia devido às forças de atracção exercidas por estas duas massas, estes dois corpos de grande massa embora a distâncias diferentes e além da sua energia um solar outro pelo reflexo, têm influencias às vezes quase invisiveis nos animais, nas pessoas, e também no proprio estado do tempo.


----------



## Rog (22 Jan 2007 às 16:47)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Achas mesmo filosofia? E já agora para ti o que é a filosofia? A tradução à letra é _Amante da Sabedoria_
> Porque será que se faz um seguimento e medição tão apertados e com tanto interesse, que se investe em milhões para monitorizar tudo o que nos chega do Cosmos? Achas mesmo que tudo o que sucede no Planeta Terra é apenas resultado das consequências e da mecânica própria? Ainda que a ciência não o tenha provado (e eu não sei se não existem já estudos, públicos, sobre este tema ), tu não consegues perceber que algum dia será um facto!?
> Para mim é normal, este planeta está integrado num Sistema Solar e este numa Galáxia e ambos estão no Cosmos. Tudo faz parte de uma mecânica perfeita e ainda por entender na sua plenitude, quem mais se aproxima e quem mais vai "à frente" é a física quântica.
> Nas nossas escolas ensinam-se teorias e nem se explica ou se enfatiza que são isso mesmo "teorias" e as pessoas são formadas debaixo de um engano, como por exemplo a *teoria* "A Origem das Espécies" de Charles Darwin. O que é certo é que quase todos os dias surgem novos supostos elos perdidos, e a verdade é que até hoje ainda não se encontrou esse símio que faça a ligação entre os macacos e o homem, mas isto é outra história... , apenas o referi para enquadrar o quão "despistada" anda esta civilização nas mesmas bases, quanto mais no que toca ao Cosmos. Bem se vê o embuste que tem sido Marte , uma vergonha! E mais uma vez a manipulação descarada dos organismos americanos ditos "oficiais", a mim não me enganam eles . A história, um dia os julgará e terão o seu lugar merecido na mesma…
> No fundo e para terminar o que vejo cada vez mais é o aumento daquilo a que apelidei “fundamentalismo cientifico”, tal como os religiosos fanáticos,  nada aceitam  e depois avançam a passo de caracol, sempre à custa de uns loucos, como Einstein, que no seu momento são ridicularizados e menosprezados, para posteriormente e face ás evidências tão fortes elevarem-nos a grandes mentes e grandes cientistas, este tipo de atitude bem demonstra a mesquinhez em que vive absorta a classe cientifica oficial (diria antes manipuladora e que se move por interesses mais ou menos obscuros e tendenciosos).



Boas Kim, quase me chamas o velho do Restelo 
Dizia que estavas a filosofar, em pensar que o clima da Terra poderia ser directamente influênciada pelo cosmos e por outros corpos celeste como por exemplo Plutão, só isso... mas vejo que não foi isso o teu raciocínio. Má interpretação a minha.
Quanto às outras ideias que lanças, claro que a terra não está só e seria egocentrismo a mais pensar assim, (embora acreditando num universo sem limites, qqer ponto no universo poderá ser o centro, mas isso tb é outra história. )
"Mecânica perfeita" foi a foi de certa maneira idealizada por Newton e outros; Einstein trocou as ideias ao trazer a teoria da relatividade e revolucionou a ideia que existia do universo, quando todos chegaram a pensar que mais não havia para descobrir qto à física, e embora ele próprio não acredita-se na mecânica quântica, a sua teoria é utilizada para a reforçar. Tudo de algo que parecia muito organizado chegamos ao princípio da incerteza, que é defendido pela mecânica quantica.
Em física não podem existir certezas, e como dizes, são teorias que valem o que valem até alguém provar o contrário. A história está recheada de exemplos. Os conhecimentos não podem ser imutáveis, parados no tempo, pelo menos vou tentando ter abertura suficiente para ir absorbendo um pouco das novas ideias que surgem nesta e noutras áreas que, tentam responder a uma questão antiga, de onde viemos, como tudo surgiu, como chegar até a um animal racional como nós e ter sempre o benefício da dúvida do que à primeira vista poderá parecer uma aberração poderá ter uma lógica que não percebemos. 
E=MC2 trouxe-nos muito, mas não explica tudo. A física debate-se por unir numa teoria as força forte, força fraca, gravidade e electromagnética, que pensamos poderão ser várias formas de uma mesma força que no início de tudo estariam unidas. Talvez aqui pensemos em algo como uma "mecânica perfeita" Será mesmo assim? Daqui a uns anos poderá ser um disparate... Não sabemos, o tempo dirá se estavamos correctos...
Darwin, deu-nos pistas, poderá não ser tão linear como ele defendia mas a essência, a ideia geral lá está. A vida desde os primórdios da terra tenta se adptar as várias variações e condicionantes dos vários locais. Em Madagáscar, na Austrália vimos como as espécies isoladas evoluiram de maneira a se adptarem ao clima, ao alimento existente, o mesmo se passou em todo o Globo...
Dificilmente encontraremos todas as etapas que conduziram a vida até ao homem ou às várias espécies que existem actualmente, temos um ideia geral com base em fosséis e uma imaginação sem limites para o que não tivermos resposta obvia . Nunca saberemos como tudo realmente aconteceu, vamos apenas "teorizando" e encaixando este gigastesco quebra-cabeças.
Dito isto, não posso afirmar que daqui a uns anos pensarei da mesma forma. Estamos sempre a apreender, e por vezes coisas básicas complicamos. 

Qto a Marte, faço uma leve ideia ao que referes, mas não é só os americanos que "por lá andam" a ESA tb tem lá satélites... e assim podemos deduzir a história e ver se condizem ou não...


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Jan 2007 às 17:05)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Boas Kim, quase me chamas o velho do Restelo
> Dizia que estavas a filosofar, em pensar que o clima da Terra poderia ser directamente influênciada pelo cosmos e por outros corpos celeste como por exemplo Plutão, só isso... mas vejo que não foi isso o teu raciocínio. Má interpretação a minha.
> Quanto às outras ideias que lanças, claro que a terra não está só e seria egocentrismo a mais pensar assim, (embora acreditando num universo sem limites, qqer ponto no universo poderá ser o centro, mas isso tb é outra história. )
> "Mecânica perfeita" foi a foi de certa maneira idealizada por Newton e outros; Einstein trocou as ideias ao trazer a teoria da relatividade e revolucionou a ideia que existia do universo, quando todos chegaram a pensar que mais não havia para descobrir qto à física, e embora ele próprio não acredita-se na mecânica quântica, a sua teoria é utilizada para a reforçar. Tudo de algo que parecia muito organizado chegamos ao princípio da incerteza, que é defendido pela mecânica quantica.
> ...



Como vês no final concordamos no essencial!  

Quanto à questão de Marte, o problema da NASA é que têm lá a ESA! Por isso tem sido um afirmo! E depois desminto. Que azar que eles tiveram que logo a Europa teve de ter esta ideia genial e assim já não podem inventar e montar as maiores e mais bem elaboradas patranhas do costume!


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (24 Jan 2007 às 14:37)

Não Se Tem Trabalho Científico Sobre Este Tema, Pelos Menos Desconheço.

Pelo Que Observo Aqui, A Lua Tem Influência Nas Entradas De Frio Mais Intenso , Lua Nova E Cheia, Boa Parte Das Ondas De Frio De Moderada A Forte Intensidade Ocorrem Nestas Duas Fases Da Lua, Assim Como As Nevadas, Isto Aqui No Sul Do Brasil.


----------



## Seringador (26 Jan 2007 às 10:13)

Além da influência dos dois astros, existe outra e muito importante que é a nebulosidade cósmica, que juntamente pode influenciar a n/ atmosfera 
Aqui um pequeno esquema


----------



## Luis França (27 Jan 2007 às 12:16)

Uma auréola lunar em 20061106...

In Germany, colorful rings surrounding the Moon are referred to as "aureoles." The coronal rings visible on the night of November 6, 2006 (near Munich, Germany) were extraordinarily intense. Though this photo has been slightly enhanced, I tried to image the rings as closely as possible to what one could see with the naked eye. Coronas or aureoles are diffraction phenomenon -- deflection of moonlight (or sunlight) about tiny water droplets results in interference rings. The bright light of the nearly full Hunters Moon heightened the intensity of these phenomenal rings.

http://epod.usra.edu/archive/images/aureole-06-11-2006.jpg


----------



## Luis França (20 Fev 2007 às 16:13)

*Surprises from the Sun's South Pole*

http://www.physorg.com/news91112762.html


----------



## irpsit (25 Mar 2009 às 20:10)

Podem achar *louco *o que fiz e vou contar agora.
Mas eu, como cientista que sou, e como, curioso que sou acerca do mundo, fiz estudos sobre estas coisas e fiquei surpreendido.

Um deles foi registrar o tempo quatro meses seguidos, e ver se de acordo com os ditos populares, a passagem da lua nos supostos signos do zodíaco tinha influência.

Medi as temperaturas e o estado do tempo.

Fiz tudo num excel e calculei as médias das temperaturas.
Fiz um teste-t para ver se as diferencas que encontrei, se eram significativas. E eram.

Por exemplo, quando a Lua passava em Caranguejo e em Peixes, o tempo sofria sempre arrefecimento, e notório, do género 3-4º, e tendia mais a chover. Estes que são os ditos cujos signos de água. Enquanto, na passagem dos signos de Carneiro a temperatura subia sempre e tendia a ficar tempo mais seco. O mesmo acontecia em Gémeos. 

Como fiquei intrigado, decidi testar mais uns meses: a mesma influência ocorreu. Aproveito para dizer: é influência do zodíaco tropical e não do sideral.

Se não acreditam, eu não me importo. Eu vi a correlação. Para mim, basta.
Confio muito mais no que estudo, do que no que leio e ouço.
Aliás a humanidade costuma ser tão _fundamentalista _e _ignorante_, que eu não fico surpreso que estas coisas ainda continuem só como crédulo popular e não como ciência. A ciência, na minha opinião, continua muito fundamentalista.

Por exemplo, aqui e em Portugal, anteontem a lua estava em Aquário e o tempo estava mais seco e quente. E hoje ficou mais fresco e com mais precipitação.

O meu próximo passo agora é o seguinte.
Tenho registros meterelógicos desde 1996.
Irei correr a data toda e ver o que encontro.

Convido-vos a todos a fazerem estes estudos. 
Não vos peço que me digam que não acreditam ou que acham absurdo. 
Isso não acrescenta nada à discussão. 

Convido-vos a seguirem o tempo, com registros, e a seguirem isto, para ver o quanto é verdade.

Eu começo a verificar que estes crédulos antigos, tão dispersos a nível mundial, tinham razão de ser. Talvez tenham os seus erros, mas eu, com curiosidade acerca do mundo e do clima, irei testar isso a fundo. O que verifiquei merece muito mais observação e, a ser verdade, é uma revolução na minha filosofia em relação à natureza. 
Sinto uma atitude de humildade em relação à vasta complexidade perante mim.

Em relação à actividade solar, também me parece que existe um forte link. Mesmo quando me vêm a dizer que blá blá, só contribui com 1% ou não sei quantos Watts. *A mim, parece-me só números, e nenhuma verdadeira compreensão da natureza. 
*
Para mim, só me interessa a verdade! Não me interessa o que as instituições actuais dizem. Ou o que outros acreditam ou dizem ser. Muitos ligam mais à sua "decência" intelectual, do que em relação ao verdadeiro questionar e conhecimento.


Peço imensa desculpa pela minha atitude herege!! 
Cumprimentos a todos!


----------



## Dan (25 Mar 2009 às 20:50)

Parece-me pouco apenas alguns meses de dados.

Quantas localidades foram objecto de análise nesse estudo?


----------



## AnDré (25 Mar 2009 às 21:21)

irpsit disse:


> Por exemplo, aqui e em Portugal, anteontem a lua estava em Aquário e o tempo estava mais seco e quente. E hoje ficou mais fresco e com mais precipitação.



Olá irpsit! 

Em Lisboa hoje o dia foi mais quente e seco (humidade relativa) que ontem. 

Ontem:
G.Coutinho: 12,3ºC - 23,0ºC
Geofísico: 12,6ºC - 23,6ºC

Hoje:
G.Coutinho: 14,0ºC - 25,8ºC
Geofísico: 14,7ºC - 25,8ºC
Com algumas estações amadoras a terem os máximos do ano até ao momento.

Em termos de precipitação, sei que o 18 de Fevereiro de 2008, foi um dos dias em que mais choveu na capital desde que se fazem registos. E foi 3 dias antes da Lua Cheia.


----------



## Rog (25 Mar 2009 às 21:56)

irpsit disse:


> Podem achar *louco *o que fiz e vou contar agora.
> Mas eu, como cientista que sou, e como, curioso que sou acerca do mundo, fiz estudos sobre estas coisas e fiquei surpreendido.
> 
> Um deles foi registrar o tempo quatro meses seguidos, e ver se de acordo com os ditos populares, a passagem da lua nos supostos signos do zodíaco tinha influência.
> ...



Boas,

Como disse acima o Dan, estás a tirar conclusões um pouco precipitadas: estás a utilizar muito poucos dados. 
Dou-te um exemplo, no passado mês de Dezembro tive aqui 300mm de precipitação, se quisesse fazer um perfil climático da região onde vivo apenas com base no ano 2008, estaria a fazer um erro grosseiro ao referir que por aqui todos os Dezembros têm valores idênticos. Este foi um mês excepcional, a média em 30 anos anda pelos 150mm.

Ao assunto em questão que referes, não sei se está certo ou errado, até pode ter alguma correlação. Mas para isso tens de utilizar mais dados, cruzar dados de outras localidades em diferentes anos.

E como referiste seres cientista, sabes bem que a ciência passa por este rigor da experimentação, não por teimosia ou para criar desmotivação de quem queira entrar na área, mas para obter conclusões de forma rigorosa, fiável e isenta.


----------



## stormy (25 Mar 2009 às 22:34)

eu sou um pouco ceptico....penso que os astros assim como influenciam o movimento dos magmas na astenosfera e como causam as mares tambem podem ter influencia na atmosfera; mas uma posiçao X de um ou de varios astros nao significa necessariamente que o estado do tempo vai estar Y embora possa , essa posiçao X,  eventualmente  causar pequenas alteraçoes na dinamica da atmosfera já que esta é tambem , tecnicamente, um fluido


----------



## Fernandobrasil (25 Mar 2009 às 23:40)

Lua, maré tudo isto faz sentido.
Mas lua em capricórnio ou sagitário, venus na casa 7 isto me lembra astrologia
jupiter e atividade solar, movimento solar baricentrico.
hummm
nada ciência aqui.
abraços


----------



## irpsit (26 Mar 2009 às 09:04)

Obrigado pelo vosso input.
Mas só tenho de duas localidades, e a mim parece-me algomuito digno de análise muito mais profunda, mas vou pegar nos registros climáticos também encontradas na web, das várias capitais e cidades europeias. 

De qualquer modo, supondo que continuo a ter correlações significativas, como poderia publicar um artigo cientifico se há tanta oposição e por vezes fundamentalismo por parte das pessoas? 
Além disso, como será que poderia publicar em nome dum grupo de investigação metereológico, já que a minha formação científica é em área diferente. Tudo isso são questões práticas que limitam o avanço da ciência para áreas mais peculiares ou que quebram com paradigmas vigentes. 

Se alguém deste fórum, quiser colaborar comigo, na análise de dados, dos dados que possuam, então será muito benvindo! O que eu quero primeiro, é análise das observações.Quero ver quantas vezes ocorrem diferenças significativas, e quantas vezes ocorrem excepções à suposta regra ou efeito. Depois desejo ver se as conclusões são válidas. A teoria explicativa, essa já sei que, em caso de correlações positivas, será um assunto explosivo!

Obrigado mais uma vez pelo vosso input, levantaram questões pernitentes, que devem ser levadas em consideração. 

*Aqueles que dizem estar cépticos, convido-vos a tomarem as vossas próprias investigações, nem que leve apenas uma hora do vosso tempo na internet a analisar dados.*  *Eu sou tão curioso e surpreso como todos vós*


----------



## Vince (26 Mar 2009 às 12:26)

Olá, não é uma questão de cepticismo. Se desconfias de algo fazes muito bem em estudar e analisar o assunto. Agora, com toda a sinceridade, com 2 locais não vais a lado nenhum. Nem com 10 nem com 50. E muito menos nuns meses. Tem que ser algo com muitos anos e muitos locais diferentes bem distribuídos pelo planeta.

Com amostras tão pequenas provavelmente levaria menos de meia hora alguém encontrar-te outras duas localidades que contrariassem a teoria.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Mar 2009 às 14:06)

Dizer que não há influência do sol e da lua no clima é dizer que há um inanimismo do clima.
Cada qual tem a sua influência no clima.
O sol pelas tempestades solares, pela intensidade da sua radiação, por factores que não sei explicar por falta de vocabulário mais científico...
A lua influencia decisivamente o clima - as marés são apenas parte da sua influência; note-se que a cada fase lunar corresponde determinadas alterações objectivas e subjectivas no clima. Não há consenso é certo. Mas de facto alterações sensíveis do clima são observadas ao longo da história coincidentes com estas fases lunares. Se as fases lunares alteram o humor, influenciam o ciclo menstrual da mulher, alteram as marés porque não acreditar que é também em parte responsável a lua por alterações climáticas de maior ou menor envergadura? Há muitos cépticos por aqui...convido a observarem as alterações do clima que coincidem com o dia da mudança de fase lunar. Façam-no durante 3\4 meses e depois digam alguma coisa.
Edito: Reparem que a partir de ontem (lua nova) começou a haver uma mudança; a próxima anuncia-se para dia 2 de abril - fico à espera que traga alguma chuva e tempo mais adequado a "Abril, águas mil" - é de esperar que a partir de dia 9 de abril se sinta uma mudança interessante no tempo...
Ah...e isto não é senão uma constatação - a ciência poderá vir a seguir com uma análise retrospectiva de dados juntamente com uma análise posterior para cimentar esses dados. E nada de astrologia por aqui (charlatanice não!)


----------



## Fernandobrasil (27 Mar 2009 às 16:00)

Existe a conservação do momento angular. Algo básico.
(sol, terra e lua)
Estabilidade da órbita.

Estranho aqui no hemisfério sul é outono, suponho que no hemisféro norte seja primavera. Muito estranho este Sol.

abraços


----------



## irpsit (29 Mar 2009 às 13:12)

Sim, é isso mesmo Aristocrata.
Eu verifiquei igualmente essas mudanças.
Também devo dizer que segundo o que tenho andado a ver, então o de hoje será ainda fresco e húmido, mas depois de amanhã irá aquecer, ter mais ar abafado e quente, e então os dias de 31 Março ou 1 Abril serão mais agradáveis (temperatura primaveril e sol), no espaço de uma semana. E segundo a minhas observações da lua, também serão os dias que se seguem mais frescos e quase de certeza com chuva, que vão ser 3 e/ou 4 de Abril, até diria frio. 

Ora eu estou a apontar uma previsão a uma semana, mas ainda vou mais longe ao sugerir que depois no período de 9 a 11 de Abril haverá temperatura mais agradável de novo, acima dos 20º e depois uma ligeira descida da temperatura e mais humidade no dia 13 de Abril. O dia de 15 e 16 promete instabilidade, talvez trovoada, ou mais extremo. Os dias 17 e 18 deverão ser mais amenos e calmos. Períodos de mais chuva ocorrem depois em à volta de 20 ou 21 de Abril, e com descida da temperatura. O tempo de Primavera (sol, mais quente) retoma em 23 ou 24 de Abril. Maio será então um mês quente, com novas vagas de calor em meados do mês.

Eu estou a apontar previsões a um mês. Pelo menos servirá para dizer em que dias podem sentir mais calor, e em que dias vestir o casaco. Se conseguirem ver daqui a 30 dias que estas previsões ocorreram, então, poderão pensar nisto. Se estiver errado, então confirmararei a ausência de influência,pelo menos notória!
Até lá, um grande abraço metereológico a todos, e peço desculpa pela peculiaridade da temática.

*Em suma:*
(mês de Abril)
31-1: dias agradaveis, mais quentes, algum sol, vento
3-4: descida de temperatura, mais humidade, possibilidade de precipitaçao
9-11: tempo agradável, de novo temperatura mais elevada
13: descida da temperatura, mais humidade, possivelmente chuva
15-16: instabilidade atmosférica, provavelmente trovoada
17-18 tempo mais ameno de novo
20-21: chuva, pequena descida da temperatura
23-24: tempo primaveril, temperaturas mais quente e mais sol





Aristocrata disse:


> Dizer que não há influência do sol e da lua no clima é dizer que há um inanimismo do clima.
> Cada qual tem a sua influência no clima.
> O sol pelas tempestades solares, pela intensidade da sua radiação, por factores que não sei explicar por falta de vocabulário mais científico...
> A lua influencia decisivamente o clima - as marés são apenas parte da sua influência; note-se que a cada fase lunar corresponde determinadas alterações objectivas e subjectivas no clima. Não há consenso é certo. Mas de facto alterações sensíveis do clima são observadas ao longo da história coincidentes com estas fases lunares. Se as fases lunares alteram o humor, influenciam o ciclo menstrual da mulher, alteram as marés porque não acreditar que é também em parte responsável a lua por alterações climáticas de maior ou menor envergadura? Há muitos cépticos por aqui...convido a observarem as alterações do clima que coincidem com o dia da mudança de fase lunar. Façam-no durante 3\4 meses e depois digam alguma coisa.
> ...


----------



## Fernandobrasil (30 Mar 2009 às 01:51)

Caros Amigos: Irpsit e Aristocrata:

Deem uma olhada nisto:

São fatos incorporados por modelos.

Momento Angular, pressão atmosférica, Sol e Lua.

http://tinyurl.com/dx7skq

depois podem recortar as figurinhas.

Abraços;

Sagitário está muito distante. A Lua está a 1 segundo/Luz.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Abr 2009 às 00:32)

De facto vendo a presentação vi dados interessantes que explicam a física e a inter-acção da lua com o sol e com a terra. A lua  e o sol nunca estão à mesma distância da terra e por isso é natural que ao longo do ano (já para não falar em anos) haja uma interacção que leve a resultados diferentes. se assim não fosse o clima seria sempre igual: nas 4 estações teríamos sempre um clima muito igual, com pequenas diferenças apenas relacionadas com a mudança do eixo da terra.
Quanto à passagem da lua pelas constalações zodiacais penso que apenas há uma relação causal (sem efeito) que nos é dada pela passagem da lua em frente a essas constelações - um fenómeno visualmente atraente - mas que pode ajudar no plano das observações - uma grande ajuda pois permite a qualquer um orientar-se no céu profundo.
Este não é um assunto que se esgota em meia dúzia de opiniões. Mais membros deste fórum podiam expor o que pensam deste assunto - sem fundamentalismos pois aqui o tema não tem um resultado final; é de uma aprendizagem que se trata, e com mais a expressarem-se podíamos ter uma saudável "tertúlia" para crescermos enquanto membros entusiastas do clima.


----------



## Fernandobrasil (1 Abr 2009 às 01:00)

Aristocrata: O Grande
Isto é incorporado assim nos modelos GFS e outros destes bichos.

neste link você pode calcular apogeu e perigeu. CERTAMENTE períodos de maior influência.

http://www.fourmilab.ch/earthview/pacalc.html

è um brinquedinho interessante.

As constelações neste caso devemos utilizar como Aristotéles. Fixas em alguma esfera distante.

Abraços


----------



## Vince (1 Abr 2009 às 02:11)

Aristocrata disse:


> Há muitos cépticos por aqui...convido a observarem as alterações do clima que coincidem com o dia da mudança de fase lunar. Façam-no durante 3\4 meses e depois digam alguma coisa.



Pedir isso no mínimo é muito deselegante  Quer dizer, alguém tem uma teoria e pede aos outros para ter o trabalhão de demonstrar que é errada? Por amor de Deus, as coisas funcionam exactamente ao contrário  

Já agora, há estudos científicos onde já se encontrou alguma relação entre fases lunares e a convecção por exemplo, onde a relação pode eventualmente estar ligada às marés e o efeito desta na convecção, embora para já nada de muito sólido exista, apenas hipóteses. Mesmo havendo relações também é preciso encontrar as suas causas. Além disso, existindo uma hipoteticamente uma influência das marés sobre a convecção, essa influência também não consegue ser isolada só por si, seria uma influência a interagir com todos os restantes factores. Estas coisas não são uma questão de cepticismo, é apenas de muito estudo e de dados. Isto falando da Lua e das marés, que o resto (outros planetas) já me parece a mim tudo muito rebuscado, para não dizer outra coisa.



irpsit disse:


> Sim, é isso mesmo Aristocrata.
> Eu verifiquei igualmente essas mudanças.
> Também devo dizer que segundo o que tenho andado a ver, então o de hoje será ainda fresco e húmido, mas depois de amanhã irá aquecer, ter mais ar abafado e quente, e então os dias de 31 Março ou 1 Abril serão mais agradáveis (temperatura primaveril e sol), no espaço de uma semana. E segundo a minhas observações da lua, também serão os dias que se seguem mais frescos e quase de certeza



Mas essas influências da Lua são locais ou globais ? ? As previsões que referes já agora são para aonde  ?


----------



## David sf (1 Abr 2009 às 20:06)

Aceitei o desafio e estive a verificar as vossas teses. Para tal usei os registos do INAG nos últimos 50 anos em alguns postos de Portugal Continental. Amanhã, se tiver tempo, público o método e os resultados, mas avanço já com as conclusões:
-Não vale a pena virem dizer que dia tal vai estar frio ou calor porque vai estar Lua Cheia ou Lua Nova. Há alguma tendência de temperaturas máximas um pouco mais elevadas por alturas de Quarto Minguante, mas para valores somente 2% acima da média. Ou seja, se a média forem 20 graus, a temperatura subia para 20,4.
-Não há prevalência de dias frios em qualquer das fases da Lua. Há uma pequena prevalência de dias quentes durante a Lua Cheia, mas nada que não se possa ficar a dever à margem de erro.
-Alguma tendência para uma diminuição de precipitação nos primeiros dias de Lua Cheia. É provavelmente o dado mais relevante do estudo, até porque há concordância em postos de norte a sul e do interior ao litoral do país. Os valores neste período correspondem a 90% da média. E tenho registos de mais de 600 ciclos lunares. A investigar o porquê destes valores.
-Também não vale a pena dizerem que vai chover porque vai mudar a Lua. As alterações de precipitação ocorrem na mesma medida nos dias de mudança de Lua como nos dias intermédios. Mais, é nos dias de Lua Cheia que se registam menores variações deste parâmetro, ao contrário do que costuma ser apregoado.
Atenção que isto são dados para Portugal Continental. Pode haver alguma influência a outras latitudes, embora eu não acredite. Seria interessante estudar fenómenos mais globais, como o índice NAO, por exemplo.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Abr 2009 às 22:38)

Se alguém quiser observar não há mal nisso. Não peço que usem métodos de investigação a não ser que o desejem...isto apenas!
O interessante é observar que na generalidade as mudanças de ciclo lunar apresentam mudanças na tendência do clima para as próximas 4 semanas (+/-). Empiricamente tenho observado - sem rigor científico  - que há mudanças de tempo assinaláveis coincidentes com mudanças da fase da lua. Por exemplo de tempo húmido para seco de um dia para o outro (cerca de 7 dias de tempo húmido para cerca de 7 dias de ausência de chuva) coincidindo esta mudança com a mudança de fase lunar.
Volto a frisar: empiricamente observei situações análogas em várias fases lunares ao longo de bastantes anos.
Perdoem-me voltar à carga: o que o senso comum denomina de "lua nova trovejada, 30 dias é molhada" não mais corresponde  do que a uma observação empírica, feita ao longo de inúmeras gerações, as quais viam nela uma tendência coincidente com a fase da lua nova para a fase lunar que só acabaria na próxima fase de lua nova. se uma fase de lua nova começava seca e permanecia assim nos 5\7 dias posteriores o tempo restante até lua nova seria similar e pouca ou nenhuma chuva viria até lá.
Estas observações podem parecer ignorância pura mas denotam o que os agricultores de outrora usavam para basear o seu trabalho - com base nisto decidiam sementeiras, podas, etc. Uma simples observação do pôr-do-sol bastava-lhes para saber com o que contar no dia seguinte. Rigor, ciência? Não, concerteza que não...mas gerações de observadores ao acaso trouxeram ao mundo mais conhecimento do mundo que nos rodeava - neste caso relativamente ao clima.
Concerteza que estamos noutros tempos, noutra dimensão de conhecimento, mas onde está a verdade absoluta? Onde está a origem de muitos fenómenos? Observamos e medimos os fenómenos como em nenhuma era, fazemos predições para amnhã e para daqui a 15 dias ou previsões de médio\longo prazo. Mas já chegamos ao ponto em que sabemos qual a origem de todos os fenómenos atmosféricos? Não me parece...e como tal não podemos descartar simples observações por incriveis que sejam, por mais retrógradas que pareçam aos olhos de alguns. Sem estas não pode a ciência evoluir pois na incerteza é que avança o conhecimento.


----------



## David sf (2 Abr 2009 às 12:14)

Explicitando a minha mensagem anterior, vou descrever o método utilizado e os resultados a que cheguei da relação ESTATÍSTICA entre as fases da Lua e as condições meteorológicas verificadas em Portugal Continental.
Para tal, utilizei os dados de algumas estações meteorológicas do INAG, as que eu encontrei que tinham séries maiores de temperaturas e precipitação. Para o estudo da temperatura foram utilizados:
-Moinhola, situado na zona de Pegões, na confluência dos distritos de Santarém, Setúbal e Évora, com dados de 1956 a 1979;
-Monchique, no oeste da serra algarvia, com dados de 1984 a 1998;
-Barragem do Divor, perto de Évora e Barragem do Vale do Gaio entre Torrão e Alcácer do Sal, com dados de 1979 a 2000;
-Folgares, perto de Carrazeda de Ansiães, com dados de 1981 a 1997.
O número de ciclos lunares compreendidos em cada estação varia dos 170 aos 300, pelo que julgo que a amostragem é bastante relevante.
Então, para os instantes Lua Cheia (LC), LC+2, LC+4, LC+6, Quarto Minguante (QM),…, calculei a média da temperatura em cada estação meteorológica. Depois, para se entender melhor, adimensionalizei-os, divindindo-os pela média da temperatura em cada posto. Os resultados (faz de conta que são os diagramas de ensembles):
-Temperatura máxima:







[/URL]
[/IMG]

-Temperatura mínima:






[/URL]
[/IMG]

Como se vê, há uma ligeiríssima tendência para uma temperatura máxima mais elevada um pouco antes da Lua Nova, mas pouco acima da média (menos de 2%). Na temperatura mínima não se vislumbra qualquer relação, até pela divergência dos valores recolhidos em cada estação. Por aqui não há grande relação, mas quem quer provar que a Lua influencia o clima, que tente pegar nas temperaturas máximas mais altas antes da Lua Nova.
Depois estudei a existência de dias de calor e frio extremos, considerando que dia de calor extremo é um dia cujas temperaturas máximas são superiores a 35ºC, exceptuando em Monchique e Folgares, que considerei 32ºC. Quanto a frio extremo considerei temperaturas mínimas negativas, excepto em Monchique, onde foram contabilizadas as temperaturas abaixo de 5ºC.
Os resultados:
-Dias de calor (a laranja o número de dias de calor cujo valor ultrapassa a soma da média com o desvio padrão; a azul claro o número de dias cujo valor é inferior à diferença entre a média e o desvio padrão);
-Dias de frio (a azul o número de dias de frio cujo valor ultrapassa a soma da média com o desvio padrão; a amarelo o número de dias de frio cujo valor é inferior à diferença entre a média e o desvio padrão):






[/URL]
[/IMG]

Nota-se que há uma prevalência de dias quentes durante a lua cheia, e que há menos dias frios durante o período de Quarto Crescente, mas é uma tendência muito suave. Quanto aos dias de frio não há nenhuma relação.

Quanto à precipitação fui buscar os seguintes postos:
-Barragem do Divor, com dados de 1964 a 2008;
-Cela, junto a São Martinho do Porto, com dados de 1984 a 2009:
- Folgares, com dados de 1956 a 2008;
-Moimenta da Raia, junto à Serra de Montesinho, dados de 1956 a 2008;
-Monchique, dados de 1956 a 2009, com interrupção entre 1963 a 1970;
-Monte Real, perto de Leiria, dados de 1956 a 2008.
Exceptuando Celas, com 300, os restantes postos têm registos de cerca de 600 ciclos lunares.
Somei a quantidade de precipitação para cada momento do ciclo lunar, adimensionalizei, e chegou-se a isto:






[/URL][/IMG]

Nota-se que neste caso as diferenças estão mais vincadas, estando a média compreendida entre os 90 e os 110%. Exceptuando Cela que destoa, todas as restantes linhas são mais ou menos coincidentes. Nota-se que nos primeiros dias de Lua Cheia a precipitação é mais reduzida, havendo um pico um pouco antes de Quarto Minguante. Nota-se também alguma diminuição no dia de Quarto Crescente. Não sei o que acham disto, mas se no que respeita às temperaturas as pequenas diferenças estão dentro da margem de erro, aqui nota-se que pode haver alguma influência (ou não). Quanto à divergência de Cela tal não se deve ao facto de ter menos registos, pois verifiquei nos outros postos os valores da precipitação só dentro do intervalo de dados de Cela, e a tendência não só se manteve como se acentuou.
Por fim fui verificar se na mudança de fase lunar há tendência para a mudança de tempo. Para tal fui subtrair o valor da precipitação no dia antes de cada fase lunar ao do dia seguinte. Os resultados:






[/URL][/IMG]

-Em valores reais:Ligeira descida (cor de laranja) dos valores de precipitação entre Quarto Minguante e Quarto Crescente e ligeira subida (azul) na outra metade.
-Em valores absolutos, para avaliar a tendência de mudança, independentemente de se tratar de um aumento ou diminuição da precipitação:Nota-se que, ao contrário do que é dito, é na Lua Cheia que há menos mudanças (a verde) e na Lua Nova (a vermelho) em que há mais. E que nos dias de mudança de fase lunar não há maiores alterações que nos dias intermédios


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Abr 2009 às 22:26)

Interessante o trabalho do david sf. Não dá para afirmar com certeza absoluta que haja influência da lua sobre o clima das regiões citadas nos apontamentos dele. Há alguns dados que mostram alguma tendência de variações em determinadas fases lunares mas nada mais. Um estudo mais aprofundado só seria possível com muitos meios, com muita (!) paciência, com objectivos bem definidos, enfim, com rigor científico e a abordar mais elementos de estudo como a nebulosidade, os ventos, etc., e em mais locais.
Mas se houver alguém que deseje fazer algum estudo deste tipo de forma retrospectiva, porque não? Pode ser o início de um novo caminho na meteorologia...quem sabe?
David sf - claramente o meu aplauso para ti pelo trabalho que tiveste e que connosco partilhaste.
Um aparte: dizia eu há dias (a 27 de Março - num post mais atrás...) que uma mudança poderia vir para o dia 2 de Abril, coincidente com a fase de quarto crescente (hoje pelas 14h36) - "...Reparem que a partir de ontem (lua nova) começou a haver uma mudança; a próxima anuncia-se para dia 2 de abril - fico à espera que traga alguma chuva e tempo mais adequado a "Abril, águas mil".
Eu não fiz nenhum tipo de previsão, limitei-me a dar conta da minha experiência de observações simples, em que a haver algum tipo de alteração notória seria sempre coincidente ou aproximada à mudança da fase lunar. *Hoje, de manhã bem cedo, e contrariando as últimas semanas acordei com céu muito nublado, nevoeiro cerrado...exactamente o contrário dos últimos tempos em que as manhãs invariavelmente eram de sol fino.*
Não se trata de uma mudança que corresponda a chuva (era bom se o "abril águas mil" se confirmasse) ou a grandes variações na temperatura - os 2 dados mais apontados para uma mudança no clima. Apenas e só a constatação que algo mudou coincidente com a mudança da fase lunar.


----------



## David sf (2 Abr 2009 às 22:47)

Aristocrata disse:


> Interessante o trabalho do david sf. Não dá para afirmar com certeza absoluta que haja influência da lua sobre o clima das regiões citadas nos apontamentos dele. Há alguns dados que mostram alguma tendência de variações em determinadas fases lunares mas nada mais. Um estudo mais aprofundado só seria possível com muitos meios, com muita (!) paciência, com objectivos bem definidos, enfim, com rigor científico e a abordar mais elementos de estudo como a nebulosidade, os ventos, etc., e em mais locais.
> Mas se houver alguém que deseje fazer algum estudo deste tipo de forma retrospectiva, porque não? Pode ser o início de um novo caminho na meteorologia...quem sabe?
> David sf - claramente o meu aplauso para ti pelo trabalho que tiveste e que connosco partilhaste.
> Um aparte: dizia eu há dias (a 27 de Março - num post mais atrás...) que uma mudança poderia vir para o dia 2 de Abril, coincidente com a fase de quarto crescente (hoje pelas 14h36) - "...Reparem que a partir de ontem (lua nova) começou a haver uma mudança; a próxima anuncia-se para dia 2 de abril - fico à espera que traga alguma chuva e tempo mais adequado a "Abril, águas mil".
> ...



Seria complicado fazer um estudo da nebulosidade, pois não há registos históricos sobre isso. Quanto aos ventos, é algo que ainda vou fazer, mas será um trabalho mais árduo, uma vez que existem registos horários e não diários, o que faz com que haja 24 vezes mais dados.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Abr 2009 às 22:56)

David sf disse:


> Seria complicado fazer um estudo da nebulosidade, pois não há registos históricos sobre isso. Quanto aos ventos, é algo que ainda vou fazer, mas será um trabalho mais árduo, uma vez que existem registos horários e não diários, o que faz com que haja 24 vezes mais dados.



Sem dúvida um trabalho exigente e com dificuldades acrescidas na obtenção dos dados.


----------



## rozzo (2 Abr 2009 às 23:51)

Aristocrata disse:


> Um aparte: dizia eu há dias (a 27 de Março - num post mais atrás...) que uma mudança poderia vir para o dia 2 de Abril, coincidente com a fase de quarto crescente (hoje pelas 14h36) - "...Reparem que a partir de ontem (lua nova) começou a haver uma mudança; a próxima anuncia-se para dia 2 de abril - fico à espera que traga alguma chuva e tempo mais adequado a "Abril, águas mil".
> Eu não fiz nenhum tipo de previsão, limitei-me a dar conta da minha experiência de observações simples, em que a haver algum tipo de alteração notória seria sempre coincidente ou aproximada à mudança da fase lunar. *Hoje, de manhã bem cedo, e contrariando as últimas semanas acordei com céu muito nublado, nevoeiro cerrado...exactamente o contrário dos últimos tempos em que as manhãs invariavelmente eram de sol fino.*
> Não se trata de uma mudança que corresponda a chuva (era bom se o "abril águas mil" se confirmasse) ou a grandes variações na temperatura - os 2 dados mais apontados para uma mudança no clima. Apenas e só a constatação que algo mudou coincidente com a mudança da fase lunar.



Não me leves a mal, mas não posso deixar de opinar sobre isso!
Estás a referir-te a um local concreto, acho que muito longe de uma mudança de padrão generalizada.. Provavelmente em 80% do país ou mais foi um dia igual aos anteriores...
E nem que Portugal todo mudasse, o que era isso em relação a uma escala global, para servir de argumento que a mudança da lua trás mudança de padrão?
Todos os dias em milhentos locais há mudanças de padrão dessas...
Acho que isso é ir buscar detalhes ou coincidências para querer acreditar! 
É como em 50 características de um signo segundo o horóscopo, só repararmos na que realmente coincide connosco e dizermos "Ena pá! Isto dos signos funciona mesmo!" 

De resto, eu pessoalmente, acho que a influência deverá ser mínima, praticamente desprezável, embora certamente haja, mais que não seja pelas marés.. Que pelo menos o clima costeiro podem influenciar, logo aí a Lua indirectamente está a influênciar o clima de um local sim.. Mas agora que influencie em escala relevante e mais do que isso, num padrão consistente e bem caracterizável.. Não acredito até ver um estudo realmente bem fundamentado e científico!

De qualquer forma, parabéns ao david pela sua paciência e trabalho, que apesar de precisar de mais dados e séries temporais, já tem algum significado. Com a cautela necessária tendo em conta o tipo de estudo, até me arriscaria a dizer que até mostra que realmente a influência não só é mínima, como também imensamente variável conforme o local, ou seja, em encontro ao que tinha dito no parágrafo anterior.. Mas isto estou só em suposições, longe de mim tomar isto como certo...


----------



## psm (3 Abr 2009 às 07:22)

rozzo disse:


> Não me leves a mal, mas não posso deixar de opinar sobre isso!
> Estás a referir-te a um local concreto, acho que muito longe de uma mudança de padrão generalizada.. Provavelmente em 80% do país ou mais foi um dia igual aos anteriores...
> E nem que Portugal todo mudasse, o que era isso em relação a uma escala global, para servir de argumento que a mudança da lua trás mudança de padrão?
> Todos os dias em milhentos locais há mudanças de padrão dessas...
> ...





Subscrevo tudo o que está escrito!


----------



## vitamos (3 Abr 2009 às 09:50)

psm disse:


> Subscrevo tudo o que está escrito!



Dupla subscrição!

No fundo faz lembrar um pouco (embora sejam casos diferentes) a história do Verão de São Martinho, que também já foi discutida neste fórum. Por uma questão sazonal é frequente esse dito Verão acontecer. Mas não é um adágio ou crença Portuguesa, descobrimos aqui neste mesmo fórum que existe a mesma lenda (ou similares) noutros pontos do globo. Assim sendo era impossível o tempo se apresentar da mesma forama em todos os locais.

Da mesma forma e por mais que a Lua exerça a sua influência, nomeadamente ao nível da marés e de alguma alterações subjacentes a esses fenómenos e que eu acredito que possam acontecer, nomeadamente em zona do Litoral, não me parece correcto afirmar que a lua pode, em grande escala, influenciar o estado do tempo.

Mera opinião pessoal claro.

PS: Obrigado David sf pelo teu dedicado trabalho


----------



## rozzo (3 Abr 2009 às 11:12)

Já agora, com o que escrevi, volto a realçar que não quero negar absolutamente que a Lua possa ter alguma influência.
Se a atmosfera é um fluído como os oceanos, que sofrem o efeito da Lua nas marés, então certamente haverá algum efeito tipo "maré", de compressão na atmosfera.. Imagino que haja estudos sobre o assunto. Mas nunca vi nada sobre isso, logo imagino que seja praticamente desprezável, daí a "suspeita" que essas influências no fim, sejam praticamente insignificantes em termos meteorológicos..
De qualquer forma, nem que seja com uma influência de 0.1%, certamente a posição da Lua terá alguma influência na atmosfera, e digo até que me parece fazer mais sentido ter uma ligeira influência num ciclo diurno de posição relativamente à Terra, do que propriamente na posição nas fases da Lua.. Mas provavelmente insignificante..
De resto, enquanto não vir um estudo credível e científico profundo, não me vou por ditados populares..


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Abr 2009 às 22:52)

Se há causa efeito não posso afirmar...não tenho dados para afirmar isso. Coincidência? Talvez...mas será estranho tal coincidência se dar em mudanças de fases lunares e como tal afirmo que observei  muitas situações análogas ao longo dos últimos 20 anos. Nunca fiz observações sistemáticas por isso não tenho dados.
Poderá (no campo das hipóteses) haver uma interacção entre o sol, o posicionamento da lua e a própria terra que levem a estas alterações. Posições diversas da lua ao longo do ciclo lunar (que não a mera aparência da lua ao longo dos cerca de 28 dias que dura o ciclo lunar completo) podem levar a alterações discretas da microgravidade ou do campo magnético da terra...mas é apenas uma hipótese minha sem qualquer sustentação científica.
Acredito na génese multifactorial do clima e como tal penso que *nada se poderá rejeitar* sem que hajam estudos que apontem claramente em sentido contrário.


----------



## rozzo (8 Abr 2009 às 14:08)

Vá, está-me a apetecer lançar o caos 
Interessante este abstract:

http://adsabs.harvard.edu/abs/2005AdAtS..22..359L

excerto:
"Estimation shows that the 27.3-day lunar forcing produces a 1 2 m s‑1 change in atmospheric zonal wind. Therefore, it should be considered in models of atmospheric circulation and short and middle term weather forecasting."


----------



## HotSpot (8 Abr 2009 às 14:36)

Já vi um documentário muito interessante no *National Geographic HD* sobre a influência da Lua.

*Naked Science

Moon Mysteries *- Sem a Lua na sua órbita regular em torno da Terra, poderia a vida nunca ter sido criada? Será que o nosso clima evita cataclismos extremos? Será que a humanidade ainda não teria evoluído?

Pena não ter legendas...Próximas emissões:

Quinta, 9 - 21:24
Sexta, 10 - 01:24, 05:24, 09:24, 13:24, 17:24


E já agora outro programa interessante:

*Naked Science

Meltdown - *Saiba que a velocidade dos glaciares é a chave para a previsão da velocidade da subida dos níveis da água do mar. Análise das mudanças climatéricas ao longo do último milhão de anos.

Domingo, 12 - 19:48, 23:48
Segunda, 13 - 03:48, 07:48, 11:48, 15:48


----------



## irpsit (10 Abr 2009 às 21:57)

Excelente trabalho David,

Os meus parabéns pela investigação!
Aristocrata, aqui também verifiquei mudanças do estado de tempo (em Viena) na lua nova e na lua quarto crescente: na primeira marcou o último e mais frio dia de neve que esteve aqui (temperaturas entre os 1-5º a subir para os 5-10º), na segunda a temperatura saltou rapidamente duma média de 4-10º para 10-20º e o tempo passou de cinzento a sol, o que tem estado até agora.
Ontem foi lua cheia mas não vi qualquer mudança de tempo, excepto apenas que foram os dias mais quentes.



David sf disse:


> Seria complicado fazer um estudo da nebulosidade, pois não há registos históricos sobre isso. Quanto aos ventos, é algo que ainda vou fazer, mas será um trabalho mais árduo, uma vez que existem registos horários e não diários, o que faz com que haja 24 vezes mais dados.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Abr 2009 às 22:20)

irpsit disse:


> Ontem foi lua cheia mas não vi qualquer mudança de tempo, excepto apenas que foram os dias mais quentes.


O facto a que aludi é este: não há uma mudança "espontânea" de um dia para o outro, na transição de fase lunar. O que pretendia dizer é que normalmente há mudança associada com a transição de uma fase lunar para a outra - mesmo que por vezes pouco significativa.
Se estiveram atentos foi precisamente no dia 9 de Abril (1º dia de lua cheia) que tivemos um dia diferente dos anteriores. Perguntam: em quê? Respondo eu: Foi precisamente neste dia que tivemos um dia pluvioso, bem generoso no que diz respeito a precipitação e em que a temperatura notoriamente desceu.
Os do sul dirão: Mas cá pouco ou nada choveu...Respondo novamente: Sim, é verdade! Mas e no que respeita a temperatura? Desceu a partir do dia 9 ou não? Dias mais nublados fizeram-se sentir ou não? O vento continuou com a mesma tendência dos últimos tempos?
Não há uma verdade absoluta. Isto foi o que observei...outros terão observado situações distintas. Mas seguramente terão observado mudanças a partir do dia 9...
Já no dia 27 de Março eu dizia num post: "...é de esperar que a partir de dia 9 de abril se sinta uma mudança interessante no tempo..."
Não sou adivinho, mas a tendência mostrada com a lua nova levava a pensar que na lua cheia se sentiria uma mudança sensível...se para chuva, tempo quente, tempo ventoso, frio, não o sabia, o que sabia era que seria provável na lua cheia o clima tender a mudar objectivamente.
Percebo que continue e irá continuar a haver cepticismo mas só dando conhecimento daquilo que observo poderei dar luz aos outros de algo que por vezes passa despercebido.
Antigamente olhava-se para o clima à luz do que havia - a observação directa e indirecta das coisas - a cor do sol no final do dia, a coloração das nuvens no pôr-do-sol, os chamados "ninhos" dos pinheiros (quanto em maior quantidade no final do inverno mais seguro se tinha que os próximos meses seriam mais secos que o habitual), o tempo com que iniciava a lua nova e outros factos, para se prever o clima nos próximos tempos. A agricultura era o motor destas observações e muitas vezes era planeada a sementeira com grande aproximação ao  clima esperado.
Não é uma discussão nova - não podemos é colocar de lado este tema, como muitas vezes teem feito, sob pena de irremediavelmente  perdermos a noção do espaço que ocupamos no mundo. A visão científica provêm na maior parte das vezes das observações mais básicas do ser humano.


----------



## vitamos (12 Abr 2009 às 11:18)

Aristocrata disse:


> O facto a que aludi é este: não há uma mudança "espontânea" de um dia para o outro, na transição de fase lunar. O que pretendia dizer é que normalmente há mudança associada com a transição de uma fase lunar para a outra - mesmo que por vezes pouco significativa.



Eu acho esta temática interessante mas, como já disse, tenho muitas reservas quanto a uma influência pronunciada no estado do tempo por parte da lua (ressalvando-se a questão das marés).

Sejamos objectivos numa coisa. Admitindo que dia 9 mudou o padrão... Então e em Espanha? E em França? e...

É a este ponto que quero chegar. Numa atmosfera dinâmica como podemos estar perante algo à partida tão uniforme?


----------



## irpsit (12 Abr 2009 às 12:17)

Aqui em Viena, encontrei o seguinte nos últimos meses dos meus registos.
Decidi agrupar os padrões de tempo que observei.

*Janeiro*: tempo muito mais frio e neve começou por volta do dia 10 (um dia antes da lua cheia) e tempo mais ameno e soalheiro por volta do dia 19 (fase de quarto minguante). No dia 27 começou um período de 10 dias seguido de tempo cinzento e chuva (este dia foi um dia depois da lua nova)

*Fevereiro*:tempo muito mais frio e de neve começou no dia 8 (um dia antes da lua cheia), e acabou a 23 (dois dias antes da lua nova). Seguiu-se tempo ameno e nublado.

*Março*: a 5 começou uma fase de muita precipitação que durou até dia 13 (respectivamente um dia depois da fase quarto crescente e dois dias depois da fase de lua cheia). A temperatura manteve-se constante neste período.
A dia 19 a temperatura desceu bastante e começou um novo período de neve. Que dia é este? Quarto minguante.

*Abril*: foi desde dia 27 Março que as temperaturas subiram rapidamente e deixou de haver temperaturas negativas e as temperaturas subiram cerca de 10º e o tempo ficou mais primaveril (excepção pontual do dia 29). Este foi dia de lua nova. A partir do dia 2, as temperaturas permanecerem sempre acima dos 20º e sempre com céu limpo. Que dia foi este? Quarto crescente. Na fase da última lua cheia, no entanto, não ocorreu qualquer mudança, embora tenha havido nos dias 8 e 9 estivera, algumas nuvens de trovoada e sei que choveu em alguns locais da cidade (lua cheia).

Nota, eu agrupei estes padrões pelo óbvio. 
O que é óbvio é que o padrão parece ocorrer na transição das fases da lua, embora numas vezes para tempo mais frio, noutras mais quentem noutras mais húmido, noutras mais seco. Aparentemente, parece-me que a lua cheia tende a trazer tempo mais extremo (em Janeiro foram os dias mais frios deste inverno aqui, em Fevereiro, coincidiu com uma forte descida de temperatura trazida or um notável nevão, em Março coincidiu com uma forte trovoada e granizo, a primeira do ano, em Abril, com os dias mais quentes do ano), como se a atmosfera estivesse mais "agitada". A lua nova e o quarto minguante, por outro lado, parece coincidir com uma mudança do padrão do tempo.
Os motivos não sei.

Se não confiam em mim, verifiquem os registos oficiais.

Então se o padrão ocorre em Portugal e na Áustria, seria interessante verificar se este também ocorre numa outra altura, por exemplo, em 2003 ou 2005, e noutros locais, como Estados Unidos, Índia, trópicos, Antártica, ou locais desertos.
E muito interessante seria seguir as imagens de satélite, por exemplo na Europa, ao longo do ciclo lunar.

Uma ligação que sei existir, é a existência de muitos dos grandes *sismos *à volta da lua cheia ou nova:

Escolhi os maiores sismos dos últimos anos e dos últimos 100 anos.
Itália 2009: 3 dias antes lua cheia
Indonésia Março 2005: dois dias depois lua cheia
Indonésia Dezembro 2004: dia exacto da lua cheia
Bam; Irão 2003: dois dias depois lua nova
Kobe 1999, Japão, dia exacto da lua cheia
Kamchatka 1952:dois dias depois lua cheia
Alaska 1964: dia exacto da lua cheia
Chile 1960: dois dias antes lua nova
New Madrid, US, 1811: um dia depois lua nova
Lisboa 1755: dois dias antes lua nova
Quase todos, excepto o de São Francisco de 1906 e o da China de 2008, encontravam na lua nova ou lua cheia.




vitamos disse:


> Eu acho esta temática interessante mas, como já disse, tenho muitas reservas quanto a uma influência pronunciada no estado do tempo por parte da lua (ressalvando-se a questão das marés).
> 
> Sejamos objectivos numa coisa. Admitindo que dia 9 mudou o padrão... Então e em Espanha? E em França? e...
> 
> É a este ponto que quero chegar. Numa atmosfera dinâmica como podemos estar perante algo à partida tão uniforme?


----------



## Loureso (12 Abr 2009 às 12:20)

Ainda era um miúdo, vivia em Coimbra e recordo uma expressão popular acerca da Lua, muito difundida, sobretudo nos meios rurais, que afirmava: “Lua Nova trovejada, 30 dias será molhada”.
Na época já sentia o bichinho da meteorologia apesar do meu nível de conhecimentos ser ainda muito limitado, todavia, ficava logo alarmado quando tal sucedia porque só gostava de dias de sol.  
Isto ocorria precisamente numa época em que o período das chuvas poderia estender-se desde meados do Outono até quase ao final da Primavera seguinte e por isso as possíveis coincidências quanto a esta fase da Lua e a alegada consequência de dias chuvosos, pareciam demasiadas. 
Bom, parece que já não há tantas trovoadas com antes e os recentes períodos de seca também não ajudam a desvendar o caso! Ou seja,


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Abr 2009 às 22:25)

vitamos disse:


> Eu acho esta temática interessante mas, como já disse, tenho muitas reservas quanto a uma influência pronunciada no estado do tempo por parte da lua (ressalvando-se a questão das marés).
> Sejamos objectivos numa coisa. Admitindo que dia 9 mudou o padrão... Então e em Espanha? E em França? e...
> É a este ponto que quero chegar. Numa atmosfera dinâmica como podemos estar perante algo à partida tão uniforme?


Eu nunca falei de algo uniforme...repara no que eu escrevi e vês que é tudo menos uniforme: "...e no que respeita a temperatura? Desceu a partir do dia 9 ou não? Dias mais nublados fizeram-se sentir ou não? O vento continuou com a mesma tendência dos últimos tempos?"
Sempre referi "o meu ponto de vista" e não a generalidade.
E se leres anteriormente refiro factores multifactoriais para a influência no clima, sendo obviamente a lua como participante. Neste caso refiro o posicionamento da terra (rotação, translação) e a interacção lua\sol (o magnetismo que decorre desta interacção é muito importante).
A meu ver a acção estende-se a todo o mundo - não vivo numa ilha isolada, num aparte dos outros - e por isso haverá inúmeros observadores destes fenómenos ao redor do globo.


----------



## irpsit (17 Abr 2009 às 07:41)

Hoje após cerca de 16 dias seguidos de sol e céu limpo, o tempo em Viena, Áustria finalmente ficou nublado e fresco, e prevêm chuva. Se isto não é mais uma mudança de tempo na fase de quarto minguante não sei o que é.

Que será que vai mudar em Portugal?
Se calhar o padrão do tempo frio em Portugal acaba hoje e amanhã em Portugal.

De qualquer modo, acho que a maior mudança de tempo, será na altura da *lua nova *(25 de Abril), que penso eu irá trazer o regresso do sol e calor a Portugal e o frio e tempo mais variável aqui para a Europa Central.



irpsit disse:


> Aqui em Viena, encontrei o seguinte nos últimos meses dos meus registos.
> Decidi agrupar os padrões de tempo que observei.
> 
> *Janeiro*: tempo muito mais frio e neve começou por volta do dia 10 (um dia antes da lua cheia) e tempo mais ameno e soalheiro por volta do dia 19 (fase de quarto minguante). No dia 27 começou um período de 10 dias seguido de tempo cinzento e chuva (este dia foi um dia depois da lua nova)
> ...


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Abr 2009 às 17:54)

Bem, por cá prevê-se a partir de amanhã tréguas no que diz respeito a chuva e uma pequena subida de temperatura. Pelo menos é o anunciado...vamos ver. Mas será previsível uma mudança do panorama desta última semana em que tivemos tempo fresco e húmido.


----------



## irpsit (21 Abr 2009 às 07:46)

Ora espera por uns dois dias após a Lua Nova para veres o regresso do tempo mais soalheiro a Portugal. 28 de Abril.

E eu diria espera pelos dias após o quarto crescente, pouco antes da Lua Cheia, para as temperaturas mais elevadas. Isto será entre 3 a 8 de Maio.
Aposto que em as temperaturas vão ser mesmo anormalmente altas!

Mas como já tinha "adivinhado", o quarto minguante que foi nestes últimos dias voltou a trazer as tréguas em relação ao frio e chuva e a temperatura promete subir.





Aristocrata disse:


> Bem, por cá prevê-se a partir de amanhã tréguas no que diz respeito a chuva e uma pequena subida de temperatura. Pelo menos é o anunciado...vamos ver. Mas será previsível uma mudança do panorama desta última semana em que tivemos tempo fresco e húmido.


----------



## HotSpot (21 Abr 2009 às 10:37)

irpsit disse:


> Ora espera por uns dois dias após a Lua Nova para veres o regresso do tempo mais soalheiro a Portugal. 28 de Abril.
> 
> E eu diria espera pelos dias após o quarto crescente, pouco antes da Lua Cheia, para as temperaturas mais elevadas. Isto será entre 3 a 8 de Maio.
> Aposto que em as temperaturas vão ser mesmo anormalmente altas!
> ...



Irpsit, todos sabemos que a lua tem influência sobre a terra, só falta conhecermos até que ponto...

Apostas que as temperaturas vão ser anormalmente altas no principio de Maio baseado no quê? Se as temperaturas vão ser anormalmente altas, então onde vão ser anormalmente baixas?

Que eu sabia quando há lua cheia em Portugal, ela também existe em todo o planeta...


----------



## rozzo (21 Abr 2009 às 11:10)

irpsit disse:


> Ora espera por uns dois dias após a Lua Nova para veres o regresso do tempo mais soalheiro a Portugal. 28 de Abril.
> 
> E eu diria espera pelos dias após o quarto crescente, pouco antes da Lua Cheia, para as temperaturas mais elevadas. Isto será entre 3 a 8 de Maio.
> Aposto que em as temperaturas vão ser mesmo anormalmente altas!
> ...




Então mas o tempo soalheiro e quente não voltou hoje??? 
Continuamos a ir buscar coisas que nos convêm e esquecer outras que não.. Desculpa lá..

Mais uma vez, com isto, não quero dizer que não exista uma influência da Lua, senão nem tinha colocado aquele artigo no meu post há uns dias..
Mas uma coisa é acreditar que sim existe uma "maré" atmosférica causada pela posição da Lua, que de alguma forma pode ter uma ligeira influência na sua dinâmica, outra é continuar a ir por estes exemplos a meu ver "cegos" do tipo na localidade A hoje está nevoeiro no dia de mudança de Lua, ou o que deste agora para dia 28, quando hoje ou ontem aconteceu exactamente o que dizes para essa data daqui a uma semana!
Não faz sentido, é a história do exemplo dos horóscopos que dei há tempos...!


----------



## Rog (21 Abr 2009 às 11:52)

Acrescentar só mais um dado, que por vezes parece passar ao lado.. a influência da lua sobre a terra é diária, há duas marés por dia. Na lua cheia e lua nova apenas se regista um pequeno aumento na maré, devido ao alinhamento terra, lua e sol, mas ainda assim nada de muito extraordinário a comparar com os outros dias.


----------



## rozzo (21 Abr 2009 às 12:07)

Rog disse:


> Acrescentar só mais um dado, que por vezes parece passar ao lado.. a influência da lua sobre a terra é diária, há duas marés por dia. Na lua cheia e lua nova apenas se regista um pequeno aumento na maré, devido ao alinhamento terra, lua e sol, mas ainda assim nada de muito extraordinário a comparar com os outros dias.



Sim Rog, exactamente, acho que já tinha referido isso..
Que até me parece maior a influência de uma maré semi-diurna atmosférica, do que propriamente da mensal com as fases da lua.. E mesmo esta é pequena.. Existe claramente um ciclo diurno na pressão, que se vê bem num dia estável, mas na verdade, será também essa influência basicamente desprezável no estado do tempo penso eu..


----------



## HotSpot (21 Abr 2009 às 12:21)

rozzo disse:


> Sim Rog, exactamente, acho que já tinha referido isso..
> Que até me parece maior a influência de uma maré semi-diurna atmosférica, do que propriamente da mensal com as fases da lua.. E mesmo esta é pequena.. Existe claramente um ciclo diurno na pressão, que se vê bem num dia estável, mas na verdade, será também essa influência basicamente desprezável no estado do tempo penso eu..



O link para o tópico das marés atmosféricas:

Marés Atmosféricas


----------



## irpsit (24 Abr 2009 às 10:40)

Clarificando o que disse é que acho que o tempo que tiveste ontem é temporário, só irá mudar para um padrão mais soalheiro e quente (Portugal continental) a partir da lua nova, de dia 28 em diante. E será mais quente ainda após a lua nova (Portugal Continental). Se a influência que verifico se aplica ao planeta inteiro ainda não sei, pelo menos no que vejo na Europa provoca alterações no padrão do tempo, a cada lua nova. Nuns sítios duma maneira, noutros doutra. E estou aberto aos meus possíveis erros também.

Mas estou a ver que a maioria da gente aqui além de céptica fica na sua teimosia céptica em vez de querer analisar as coisas.
Se calhar é uma perda de tempo eu estar aqui a transmitir algo que acho que verifiquei com base nos meus registos. Afinal não é a observação que prova a teoria, ou que leva à teoria, e não a teoria que se sobrepõe à realidade!

Não quero de maneira alguma ser insultuoso ou faltar à diplomacia, mas é uma pena ver como tanta gente ainda é tão conservadora ou fechada (aliás tem sido assim ao longo dos milénios). Tudo sabem porquê? Porque antigamente os povos seguiam os ciclos da natureza, hoje em dia, a maioria ignora-os.

*O cepticismo científico, em minha opinião, volta a ser a prisão do pensamento livre, como em tempos foi o dogmatismo religioso.*




rozzo disse:


> Então mas o tempo soalheiro e quente não voltou hoje???
> Continuamos a ir buscar coisas que nos convêm e esquecer outras que não.. Desculpa lá..
> 
> Mais uma vez, com isto, não quero dizer que não exista uma influência da Lua, senão nem tinha colocado aquele artigo no meu post há uns dias..
> ...


----------



## Rog (24 Abr 2009 às 11:37)

irpsit disse:


> Clarificando o que disse é que acho que o tempo que tiveste ontem é temporário, só irá mudar para um padrão mais soalheiro e quente (Portugal continental) a partir da lua nova, de dia 28 em diante. E será mais quente ainda após a lua nova (Portugal Continental). Se a influência que verifico se aplica ao planeta inteiro ainda não sei, pelo menos no que vejo na Europa provoca alterações no padrão do tempo, a cada lua nova. Nuns sítios duma maneira, noutros doutra. E estou aberto aos meus possíveis erros também.
> 
> Mas estou a ver que a maioria da gente aqui além de céptica fica na sua teimosia céptica em vez de querer analisar as coisas.
> Se calhar é uma perda de tempo eu estar aqui a transmitir algo que acho que verifiquei com base nos meus registos. Afinal não é a observação que prova a teoria, ou que leva à teoria, e não a teoria que se sobrepõe à realidade!
> ...



Boas irpsit,
Ao apresentares uma teoria nova, tens de estar preparado para que possa ser questionada e confrontada, este é o ciclo normal em ciência por algo novo. 

Não estamos com isto a dizer que não tenhas razão, mas os dados que nos forneces apresentam algumas lacunas ou que não foram bem entendidas por nós. 

Em ciência não deve existir dogmas, as teorias valem até ao momento que surjam outras que expliquem melhor algo. 

O método cientifico é exigente, e não pode ser de outra forma. Hoje em dia todas as teorias antes de serem aceites, passam pelo processo de avaliação pelos pares, ou seja é revisto e analisado por outros cientistas para verificar se encontram algum erro de método ou de raciocínio. 

Ao te questionarmos sobre alguns factos, estamos a tentar perceber o teu ponto de vista, pode ter te escapado alguma coisa.

 Por exemplo, quando ocorre a Lua nova, durante esse dia a influência é verificada em todo o mundo, e não apenas na Europa. Outra questão que te coloquei, é relacionada com as duas marés por dia, que influências achas que tem no clima. Qual a tua sugestão sobre isso?

Te refugiares em afirmações que somos cépticos científicos não ajuda muito para a discussão, para aceitarmos a teoria, tens de mostrar que existem evidências claras, e isto mostra-se com provas com raciocínios claros.


----------



## David sf (24 Abr 2009 às 13:11)

Mais um tópico para discussão: a pressão atmosférica em média é mais baixa nos últimos dias de Lua Nova e mais alta nos primeiros dias de Quarto minguante.







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Os dados referem-se a estações do INAG situadas nas Albufeiras da Bravura (Barlavento algarvio) e do Alqueva. Há um menor número de registos, só desde 2002 e com lacunas, pelo que estão mais sujeitos ao erro do que aqueles que eu aqui coloquei para temperaturas e precipitação.
Não existem estações do INAG com dados da pressão atmosférica a norte do Tejo. Outros existem noutras localizações, como Pego do Altar próximo de Alcácer mas os dados não são fiáveis, uma vez que tem pressões na ordem dos 700 hPa durante mais de um mês.
Não sei se conhecem mais sites com dados meteorológicos, como os apresentados pelo INAG cuja exportação para EXCEL é fácil. Os do tutiempo.es são muito chatos de exportar, porque estão separados por mês.


----------



## Vince (24 Abr 2009 às 13:15)

irpsit disse:


> Não quero de maneira alguma ser insultuoso ou faltar à diplomacia, mas é uma pena ver como tanta gente ainda é tão conservadora ou fechada (aliás tem sido assim ao longo dos milénios).



Essa é boa ! Tens-te limitado a dizer coisas vagas. Não é assim que as coisas se fazem. Falta muito trabalhinho da tua parte. Apresenta dados sólidos e defende os resultados. Até agora só vi uma mão cheia de nada. Quando tiveres dados a gente está cá para os ver com atenção e discutir. Eu pelo menos estou.

Em meia hora fiz este gráfico. 






Dados da temperatura média e precipitação na estação Lisboa Geofísico durante o ano 2008 cruzados com a lua nova e lua cheia. E isto não é nada, tem que ser algo muito mais abrangente com dezenas ou centenas de locais dispersos geograficamente e os dados tem que depois ser tratados e sistematizados. E além das fases também terias que entrar certamente com as distâncias da Lua à Terra, quem acredita em tanta influência da Lua não poderia ignorar a distância. Mas nem algo deste género tão simples apresentaste até agora. 

Tenho a mente muito aberta a todo o tipo de teorias. Mas bolas, quero é ver alguma coisa minimamente sólida para as analisar. De contrário estamos todos a perder tempo.


----------



## rozzo (24 Abr 2009 às 13:57)

Realmente irpsit, parece que me estás a acusar de "obstrução" à Ciência, e mente fechada?
Bom, que me lembre, o meu trabalho é lidar dia após dia com séries meteorológicas, e EXPERIMENTAR teorias/formulações que expliquem o porquê das observações, portanto acho piada se com os posts que coloquei aqui, em que simplesmente questiono, e em que até em vários casos já deixei bem explícito que não nego totalmente a tal influência da Lua, acusares de mente fechada e conservadora, em relação ao avanço da Ciência..
Mas tudo bem.. 

E uma coisa é eu não negar o que não sei, não negar absolutamente um fenómeno que desconheço, e ao qual deixo uma margem sempre para quando vir estudos como deve de ser me informar e acreditar ou não.. Outra coisa é conversa como a que se tem visto aqui..
E já que falas em Ciência.. Então como disse o Vince, siga-se um bom processo cientifico e rigoroso para comprovar uma teoria..
Aí sim, eu bato palmas..
Até lá.. É pura conversa que por mais que possa ser verdade, nada tem provado!


----------



## psm (24 Abr 2009 às 17:15)

rozzo disse:


> Realmente irpsit, parece que me estás a acusar de "obstrução" à Ciência, e mente fechada?
> Bom, que me lembre, o meu trabalho é lidar dia após dia com séries meteorológicas, e EXPERIMENTAR teorias/formulações que expliquem o porquê das observações, portanto acho piada se com os posts que coloquei aqui, em que simplesmente questiono, e em que até em vários casos já deixei bem explícito que não nego totalmente a tal influência da Lua, acusares de mente fechada e conservadora, em relação ao avanço da Ciência..
> Mas tudo bem..
> 
> ...






Não entrei nesta discussão da lua, pois acho descabido o tema da lua influenciar tremodinamicas de fluidos ao nivel da atmosfera da terra, por isso assino o que o Rozzo escreveu!


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Abr 2009 às 20:25)

Olá a todos
É interessante que a última vez que ouvi alguém falar da influência da Lua na Terra quanto ao estado do tempo, calculo ter sido há já muitos anos e tal assunto era muitas vezes abordado por agricultores e até pescadores.
Confesso que nessa época a visão que tinha da meteorologia era tão limitada que algo como isto simplesmente me despertava a atenção, o que logicamente me levava a todo o custo procurar respostas. Recordo que seleccionava períodos específicos de tempo sempre relacionando-os respectivamente com as diferentes fases da Lua e quanto a resultados, apenas alguns períodos por mim seleccionados mostraram ser coincidentes com as previsões de tais pessoas. O que é um facto é que já nessa época (cerca de 20 anos) as populações muitas vezes se queixavam do tempo como não sendo “normal” para cada época nesses anos, o que talvez contribuísse para que muitos dos registos que obtive, culminassem em resultados pouco fiáveis, pensei!
Desde então, talvez por coincidência, não voltei a ouvir falar de tal influência, o que é curioso!
Hoje, sinceramente, não entendo onde possa estar a provável relação entre as fases da Lua e as condições meteorológicas, pelo simples facto de no caso por exemplo de uma das suas fases abranger vastas regiões e no entanto, o estado do tempo nas mesmas, não raro, ser tão diversificado. 
É no mínimo um pouco estranho! Mas claro, estou receptivo a dados concretos que eventualmente desconheça.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Mai 2009 às 00:06)

Boa noite.
Parece que afinal o nosso estimado colega *irpsit* sempre *tinha razão*...
Segundo ele teríamos dias bem quentes entre 3 e 8 de maio. 
Hoje, dia 01 de Maio, temos nova fase da lua - quarto crescente - e parece que temos uma mudança do panorama sentido esta última semana - lua nova.
Iremos ter uma subida progressiva das temperaturas e, com isso, é de esperar condições de instabilidade para o início da lua cheia - talvez umas trovoadas e uma descida da temperatura nessa fase da lua.
Vá...não é uma previsão mas andará lá perto. 
Eu por acaso já suspeitava disto há uns meses. Porquê? bem, eu li o ALMANAQUE...
Segundo as previsões do "lunário perpétuo" incluidas neste almanaque (o "Almanaque das missões") na fase de quarto crescente teríamos _*sol intenso*_.
Por acaso não marquei férias nesta altura porque estou de licença parental senão era certeiro!
Para quem duvide de "alguns acertos" destas previsões consulte o mesmo e dirija-se à página relativa a janeiro - nas semanas coincidentes com a vaga de frio no início do mês e na abundância de água do final do mês irão ler "tempo revolto" - não mais é do que um tempo "meteorológico" fora do normal. Não encontro estas referências  a este tempo revolto noutras fases lunares de lá para cá...
Desculpem mas há coisas que me fazem pensar por mais pontos de interrogação que ponham no ar.
Eu não tenho uma resposta a isto (infelizmente) mas gostaria de ter. talvez um dia...


----------



## Vince (1 Mai 2009 às 02:03)

Aristocrata disse:


> Parece que afinal o nosso estimado colega *irpsit* sempre *tinha razão*...



Sabes o que são as ondas de Rossby? O nosso tempo é muito comandado por elas. Estas ondas tem um padrão relativamente regular numa escala global, por exemplo, em média, há de 3 a 6 ondas planetárias em simultâneo. Além das planetárias, há ondulações de espectro mais curto mais irregulares numa escala local. O que  estão a fazer é uma coisa bastante conhecida, por erro, distracção, desconhecimento ou mesmo por manipulação deliberada, estão a colocar em cima de um padrão que é o do tempo um padrão regular, das fases lunares, padrão que obviamente num dado local acerta umas vezes para falhar outras tantas ou mais, e dessas não falam, o homem tem esse defeito de só reparar nas coisas quando vê coincidências e nem se lembrar de todas as outras, seja intencional ou inconscientemente.  Eu admito perfeitamente alguma influência lunar no tempo a nível global, mas essa influência a existir estará extremamente diluída em todos os outros factores e está muito longe, mas mesmo muito longe, do tipo de associações ou previsões como as que referem. Antes fosse assim, seria tudo tão simples na previsão do tempo ! Bastava comprar o «Almanaque Borda de Água» ou o «Almanaque Seringador» !

Desculpem insistir, mas na minha humilde opinião, estão a tentar inventar uma roda que já foi inventada há muitas décadas.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Mai 2009 às 21:02)

Se acham que estou a colocar em causa o pensamento científico estão redondamente enganados.
Nem por sombras isso ocorre na minha ideia...o desenvolvimento científico apraz-me. Sem ele estaríamos na idade da pedra. Sem mais.
Agora o que eu relato aqui não é observação científica - é uma observação empírica apenas. Mas é de facto uma observação.
No dia a dia todos nós olhamos em redor, observamos determinados factos, sem no entanto ter uma resposta do porquê disso acontecer - por muito que estudemos sobre isso não chegamos a nenhuma conclusão ou porque não a encontramos ou porque ela ainda não existe. São estas respostas que encontramos que são a nossa mola impulsionadora para a descoberta do nosso mundo, para a nossa evolução e compreensão do que nos rodeia.
Quando aqui relato o que observo tenho sempre em mente que poderá haver no fórum quem tenha de certa forma uma resposta a algumas dúvidas.
Ainda não tive resposta às minhas dúvidas. Porquê? Talvez porque não haja uma resposta ou porque esta resposta ninguém aqui a tenha. Não faço nem farei um juízo pelo facto de aqui no meteopt ninguém me dar esta resposta. Este é um espaço de troca de opiniões, de conhecimentos, de experiências e pontos de vista. E ainda bem que assim é...

Perdoem-me só este aparte: para a lua cheia que se avizinha o tal "almanaque" dá-nos "vento ou trovões". Será que acerta?


----------



## irpsit (2 Mai 2009 às 21:10)

Amigos, o padrão (este padrão) tenho-o seguido há alguns anos.

Só falta agora saber, qual será a explicação científica para isto?
Sinceramente não faço ideia. 
Para mim é um espanto seguir estes ciclos.
Mas não é por não saber o mecanismo que não deixo de os seguir.

O anticiclone formou-se na Península Ibérica, enquanto aqui na Europa Central, o tempo mudou para chuvoso e frio, completamente em contraste com Abril. A melhor forma de verem este padrão é terem um registo do tempo e verem a mudança ao longo dos meses.


----------



## Vince (2 Mai 2009 às 21:40)

irpsit disse:


> Amigos, o padrão (este padrão) tenho-o seguido há alguns anos.
> 
> Só falta agora saber, qual será a explicação científica para isto?
> Sinceramente não faço ideia.
> ...



Podia usar muitos tipos de imagens mas por exemplo  serve esta referente ao mês de Abril porque estava agora à mão:






Iso porque aquilo que tu chamas padrões da Lua para mim são as ondulações da atmosfera associados à mudança do tempo, e quando metes as fases lunares em cima obtens  coincidências tal como obtens divergências . Se olhares para a imagem vês que em cada dado momento tens todo o tipo de situações no hemisfério que em nada tem a ver com um calendário lunar. Compreende uma coisa, se tu num determinado local tens o tempo em mudança a coincidir com uma fase lunar, isso significa que existe *SEMPRE* um outro local que não está em mudança dada a natureza ondulatório do estado do tempo. Penso que é fácil para qualquer pessoa compreender porquê a não ser que alguém se ache privilegiado e que tenha a influência da Lua só para ele num dado local. O gráfico que coloquei há dias para Lisboa mostra isso mesmo. Se calhar se meteres a saída de números pares ou ímpares no euromilhões obtens as mesmas coincidências 

Eu pessoalmente se quisesse estudar a influência da Lua iria procurá-la próxima do equador, nas  marés ou por exemplo na convecção tropical,  relaciona-la talvez com a oscilação Madden-Julian.  Mas mesmo aí, tenho sérias dúvidas de encontraria o que quer que seja, como referi, na minha opinião a influência deve ser mínima e deve ser extraordinariamente difícil isola-la dos restantes factores.


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Mai 2009 às 09:15)

Olá
Aliando o pouco conhecimento que tenho até à data sobre este assunto, que não é mais do que um conjunto de relatos de vivências bem como algumas experiências efectuadas há vários anos atrás e do que já aqui foi dito, parece-me bastante razoável a ideia de que toda esta convergência de factores no que toca à influência das fases lunares e a sua relação com as condições meteorológicas num dado local, não passam de resultados com base em elementos puramente circunstanciais.
De que outro modo se explicaria a coexistência de resultados coincidentes com os não coincidentes? 
Se existem suficientes excepções a uma alegada regra, escolher as excepções ou a regra é sempre uma opção de escolha!


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Mai 2009 às 22:57)

joseoliveira disse:


> Se existem suficientes excepções a uma alegada regra, escolher as excepções ou a regra é sempre uma opção de escolha!


Considero que o que dizes é verdade - há sempre uma opção de escolha. Mas a opção que tomamos é sempre de acordo com aquilo que vivenciamos. Sem isso como chegaríamos ao processo intuitivo que nos leva ao processo científico? 
Ainda ninguém me deu provas do contrário ao que tenho referido. Tenho visto várias respostas às minhas dúvidas e de outros mas não são elas também um resultado de uma opção de escolha? Não são elas dadas com base em circunstâncias observacionais de outras pessoas?
Eu não tenho dados concretos científicos para apresentar mas tenho dúvidas baseadas no meu empirismo. Estes resultados coincidentes vão a par dos resultados não coincidentes que outros por aqui vão dando a conhecer.
Quais serão mais válidos? Os meus ou os dos outros? Quer se queira quer não sem provas irrefutáveis em contrário o meu ponto de vista permanece intacto - diferente de imutável pois tenho a mente aberta...


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Mai 2009 às 22:36)

No dia 1 de Maio dizia eu nesta secção: "...para a lua cheia que se avizinha o tal "almanaque" dá-nos "vento ou trovões". Será que acerta?".

Dia 9, de maio (amanhã), dia de início da fase lunar de lua cheia, o instituto de meteorologia apresenta esta previsão:

"Continente 
Previsão para Sábado, 9 de Maio de 2009
Céu em geral pouco nublado, apresentando-se temporariamente muito
nublado e com neblinas ou nevoeiros no litoral a norte do Cabo da
Roca até meio da manhã e durante a tarde nas regiões do interior
onde há condições favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros
e *trovoadas*.
..."

Eu não quero ser chato com ninguém  mas tem havido demasiadas coincidências como estas ao longo dos anos - já sou leitor assíduo destes almanaques desde pequeno, por influência dos meus avós  - e francamente dá que pensar. Não sei onde vão buscar estas supostas "previsões" mas o facto é este: Acertam mais do que falham - objectivamente tenho observado esta situação ao longo do tempo.
Falta talvez o porquê

Sei que é um tema polémico mas o conhecimento também se faz de olharmos para estas questões sem subterfúgios. A ciência tal como está não encara retrocessos aparentes como a análise deste tema; mas ainda bem que não se perdeu a memória do chamado "senso comum" que mantém viva a história cultural do povo. A abordagem que faz sobre as questões relativas à meteorologia tem uma identidade única, demonstra a capacidade de observação dos nossos antepassados, por vezes durante inúmeras gerações.
Esquecer ou pura e simplesmente ignorar isto pode ser fatal para o sucesso que queremos ter no avanço da ciência.


----------



## rozzo (9 Mai 2009 às 15:04)

Vá, isto que vou colocar é uma mera brincadeira, não considerem ofensa nem nada! Só para me meter! 
Mas é o meu comentário em relação à pontaria da previsão do Almanaque! 


Mas fora de brincadeira, não leves isto a mal Aristocrata..
Só porque já sabem a minha opinião sobre isto, e eu próprio já disse que não menosprezo a eventual influência da Lua na dinâmica da atmosfera.. Mas sinceramente, de forma muito mais reduzida do que aqui se apregoa.. 
E.. obviamente.. Completamente deslocado deste grau de pormenor de acertar na trovoada no dia X do ano YYYY em Portugal, com meses de antecedência.. 
Então e qual era a previsão do Almanaque para Berlim? Ou para Londres? Ainda por cima "trovoada ou ventos"? É demasiado vago.. Desculpem mas faz-me mesmo lembrar o horóscopo..
Mas pronto!


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Mai 2009 às 23:00)

Essa do horóscopo...tá boa! 
É uma pura mentira tratar-se neste caso de uma associação a um tema como esse.
Quanto aos almanaques: não sei onde vão buscar essas previsões - lunar perpétuo? Não sei o que é isso...
Mas penso tratar-se de uma tendência e nunca de uma previsão. E neste caso apontada a Portugal. Não me perguntem se eu sei estas respostas porque não sei. Tenho tantas dúvidas como todos os que aqui escreveram. Mas de facto questiono-me da verosimilhança entre estas "previsões" e a realidade.
Obviamente tento ver os vários pontos de vista que aqui tem "dado à costa". Mas continuo com as minhas dúvidas...


----------



## Vince (10 Mai 2009 às 18:05)

Aristocrata disse:


> No dia 1 de Maio dizia eu nesta secção: "...para a lua cheia que se avizinha o tal "almanaque" dá-nos "vento ou trovões". Será que acerta?".
> 
> Dia 9, de maio (amanhã), dia de início da fase lunar de lua cheia, o instituto de meteorologia apresenta esta previsão:
> 
> ...




Caro Aristocrata,
Começo por referi-lhe que quando era miúdo era um leitor compulsivo do Almanaque Borda de Água. Adorava os adágios populares, os santos, festas e feiras, fascinavam-me os muitos dados astronómicos  e até as previsões que seguia com particular interesse. Mas quando era miúdo comprovava eu próprio a enorme falta de fiabilidade das mesmas. Nada tenho contra o Almanaque, desejo que aos seus 80 anos se somem outros tantos e que continue tal e qual, o mesmo papel, o mesmo grafismo antigo e até o pormenor de sermos nós a ter que cortar o papel em folhas quando o adquirimos. É um pequeno pedaço da nossa história que desejo que sobreviva assim praticamente intocável por muitos mais anos.

Fique também sabendo que neste fórum a grande maioria das pessoas tem uma enorme carinho e interesse pelo "saber" dos antigos. Pelos adágios do tempo, de como antigamente sem os recursos de hoje o homem dependia da observação das nuvens, dos tons e cores do céu e das nuvens e até dos cheiros da atmosfera. Qualquer tópico sobre o assunto é por norma bastante popular aqui no fórum. Um respeito pela sabedoria antiga de quem não tinha outra forma de prever o tempo. O meu avô por exemplo explicava-me que se eu numa nuvem quase de trovoada (um calvus por ex.) visse uns pileus por cima, isso significava que a trovoada estava iminente pois a nuvem iria crescer ainda mais. O meu avô tinha toda a razão embora não soubesse explicar muito bem porquê, eu hoje se ele fosse vivo poderia dizer-lhe que o pileus se forma porque a coluna de ar ascendente está a empurrar outra coluna de ar de características diferentes por cima dessa gerando os pileus, e que sim, que tal significa que o ar está a subir a uma velocidade considerável gerando tais nuvens, logo sinal de que a corrente ascendente é significativa, logo a trovoada estará iminente.

Isto tudo para dizer que ninguém aqui que confia na ciência moderna insulta ou menoriza o conhecimento antigo, antes pelo contrário, respeita-o muito até porque muito conhecimento ainda hoje é perfeitamente actual. Mas enquadra-o sempre na devida época. E peço novamente muitas desculpas, mas a época em que vivemos não é a das previsões de um ano inteiro do Borda de Água. Eram óptimas para o meu avô mas ver  hoje nelas qualquer utilidade chega a roçar o insulto a qualquer pessoa que estude ou apenas se interesse pela meteorologia nos dias de hoje. Infelizmente nem o Borda de água nem absolutamente ninguém consegue fazer esse tipo de previsões a um ano de distância para determinados dias.

A questão aqui é que isto não me chega a enervar porque eu acho que você não está sequer a ser honesto consigo próprio. Pegue lá no Borda de Água e leia tudo o que está para trás neste anos de 2009 e diga-me se está realmente a ser honesto consigo. Não está. Você sabe que as previsões são coisas vagas, tão vagas que nem sabemos que vento se refere, a que local. É no norte ? É no sul ? Muitas das previsões usam frases como "tempo brusco" seja lá o que isso for. 

Ainda sobre o que escreveu, mão amiga fez-me chegar uma copia do Borda de Água acerca da sua mensagem. E há aqui qualquer coisa que não está bem. Afinal a Lua cheia de 9 de Maio diz "Tempo brusco", e a tal previsão de "Ventos e Trovoadas" é para o quarto minguante a 17 de Maio. Mas afinal o que se passa aqui ? Está a brincar connosco ? Quero crer e desejo que foi apenas distracção sua e não alguma coisa mal intencionada ou brincadeira de mau gosto.

Para finalizar caro Aristocrata. Muitas centenas de milhar de pequenos agricultores em Portugal têm na sua mesinha de cabeceira o Borda de Água e seguem-no como uma pequena Bíblia. Mas eu sou daqueles que luto para que este não seja um país de «borda de água» (no que às previsões diz respeito que como almanaque é excelente) eu quero que seja um país moderno em que até os pequenos agricultores saibam usar as ferramentas que têm ao seu dispor para melhor gerirem a sua actividade. É por isso que eu luto, e muitos outros aqui, e esse será sempre o objectivo deste fórum, um fórum de ciência e não de pseudo-ciência.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Mai 2009 às 19:13)

Vou voltar ao tema porque merece uma resposta
Eu tenho um interesse na meteorologia - não como profissional nem como amador mas como entusiasta. Não tenho formação na area - apenas observo e leio sobre os temas da meteorologia. Fascina-me o avanço da ciência e, em particular, da meteorologia.
Os avanços da meteorologia são um bem para a humanidade. E como tal estão em constante mudança, com a agregação de novos dados, novas observações e sendo assim é uma ciência viva ao contrário de outras.

Em relação a este tópico: o objectivo foi o de opinar sobre "influências da lua e do sol". E como tal anteriormente expus a minha opinião - não volto a repetir senão é exaustivo.
A dado passo opinei sobre as "previsões \ pseudo-previsões" do almanaque; erroneamente referi o "Almanaque das missões" quando o que queria dizer era "Almanaque da boa nova". Não que daí venha mal maior. Em relação ao "borda d`água" nunca o li. Talvez porque em casa sempre adquiriram estes 2 que referi...Não sei que diferenças eles tem sendo assim, senão teria visto 
Quanto à hobestidade intelectual relativamente à mim próprio: Decididamente não sou desonesto. E porquê? Porque tenho os pés assentes na terra e sei perfeitamente que ali não há ciência. Agora dito isto volto à carga - ao longo dos tempos acertam muito mais do que falham (*na minha opinião!*).
Eu concebo este fórum como um fórum de debate sobre a ciência que é a meteorologia mas quando se abre um tópico como este certamente todos estarão de mente aberta para abordar estes temas sem complexos - é isso que tenho feito. E se reparares Vince eu tenho abordado outros tópicos com dados concretos inerentes a uma ciência, não dou simplesmente a minha opinião - para isso servem estes espaços em que mais *subjectivamente* se analizam as questões.


----------



## Vince (11 Mai 2009 às 17:50)

Aristocrata disse:


> A dado passo opinei sobre as "previsões \ pseudo-previsões" do almanaque; erroneamente referi o "Almanaque das missões" quando o que queria dizer era "Almanaque da boa nova". Não que daí venha mal maior. Em relação ao "borda d`água" nunca o li. Talvez porque em casa sempre adquiriram estes 2 que referi...Não sei que diferenças eles tem sendo assim, senão teria visto



Pronto Aristocrata, ainda bem que o seu Almanaque das Missões dizia mesmo o Vento e trovoada para este fim de semana que passou (Lua cheia). O outro Almanaque a que tive acesso (Borda de água) diz isso do vento e da trovoada mas apenas para a fase lunar seguinte:







Ora bem, o que pensar ? Se calhar este pessoal que edita os almanaques faz uma espécie de rifas com o estado do tempo e mete tudo na tombola e distribuiu pelas luas ao longo do ano Se forem minimamente espertos ( devem ser) metem obviamente as rifas do frio, da geada, do calor, das chuvas ou das trovoadas a calhar nos meses em que é mais provável  (Veja a climatologia).

Isto bem pensado ainda dava uma oportunidade de negócio, talvez um bom jogo, o Meteopolis ou Meteomillions  Assunto a pensar !


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Mai 2009 às 20:14)

Vince disse:


> Ora bem, o que pensar ? Se calhar este pessoal que edita os almanaques faz uma espécie de rifas com o estado do tempo e mete tudo na tombola e distribuiu pelas luas ao longo do ano Se forem minimamente espertos ( devem ser) metem obviamente as rifas do frio, da geada, do calor, das chuvas ou das trovoadas a calhar nos meses em que é mais provável  (Veja a climatologia).
> 
> Isto bem pensado ainda dava uma oportunidade de negócio, talvez um bom jogo, o Meteopolis ou Meteomillions  Assunto a pensar !




Epá, que mauzinho! Se eles lerem isto vão ficar "piursos"...
Como te disse desconheço onde arranjam estas "previsões\tendências"...mas que até acertaram esta semana temos que dar a mão à palmatória.:assobio:


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2014 às 23:47)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Bem analisando os principais modelos. É quase certo que o tempo estável e algo quente vai continuar até ao fim do mês e em princípio até 5/6 Outubro. Depois disso ainda muito incerto mas penso e espero o regresso da instabilidade e tempo mais fresco isto para a lua cheia. Assim espero sinceramente. Estou farto de Outubros quentes. Mas ainda falta muito vamos acompanhando os modelos com serenidade e expectativa.



"...instabilidade e tempo mais fresco para a lua cheia"? Que relação há entre as duas coisas? Não é mais fácil referir a data?


----------



## Fernando Costa (26 Set 2014 às 23:56)

Como queira. A lua cheia é por volta do dia 8 e vai até ao dia 14. A maioria das pessoas nem sabem a influencia que o sol e a lua tem no clima até nas pessoas. É por essa altura que espero o regresso da instabilidade aliás o GFS já mostra isso nas saídas mais recentes. Sim tempo fresco e instabilidade, tempo de outono que é o normal. Desengane-se quem pensa que vai vir agora o verão. Deus nos livre de semelhante


----------



## rubenpires93 (27 Set 2014 às 00:12)

StormRic disse:


> "...instabilidade e tempo mais fresco para a lua cheia"? Que relação há entre as duas coisas? Não é mais fácil referir a data?


Eu percebo o que dizes StormRic, mas há claramente influência das luas nos estados do tempo é uma questão de ires estudando e analisando por ti.
Muitos não aceitam este tipo de fundamento da lua e os estados do tempo (que existe um tópico dos primeiros anos de vida algures no forum) talvez por haver pouca informação sobre o assunto bem como se terem perdido alguns conhecimentos mais antigos.
Mas deixa-me dizer que eu também prevejo que a lua cheia de Outubro venha mais animada em relação a este quarto crescente como já disse por ai algures (...) penso que Outubro irá ser misto e "havemos de andar a meio às aranhas" com ele com períodos mais estáveis ora mais instáveis onde na 1ª quizena temp anoml. (+) e prec anoml. (na média ou abaixo) e 2ª quizena temp. anoml. (na média) e prec. anoml. (+).


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 23:47)

rubenpires disse:


> há claramente influência das luas nos estados do tempo



Em off-topic, mas só para me situar na ideia, essa influência e os estudos que existam sobre ela, é a nível do globo ou só do nosso país? Se há uma correlação deve ser fácil de comprová-la estatisticamente, onde posso consultar esses estudos?


----------



## rozzo (28 Set 2014 às 10:02)

StormRic disse:


> Em off-topic, mas só para me situar na ideia, essa influência e os estudos que existam sobre ela, é a nível do globo ou só do nosso país? Se há uma correlação deve ser fácil de comprová-la estatisticamente, onde posso consultar esses estudos?


Vamos lá ver... Em rigor, embora se fale muito nisso e até haja muitos adagios relativamente ao assunto, estudos científicos que provem grande coisa sinceramente quase não há nada. É certo que a lua produz maré semi diurna no ciclo da pressão, mas a uma escala basicamente irrelevante.
Relativamente às fases da lua... Já vi um artigo científico que de facto prova uma relação entre o ciclo lunar e uma variação no fluxo zonal nos níveis altos. Agora até que ponto realmente isso pode ou não ter influência efectiva a nível das sinópticas é uma incógnita, e penso não haver estudos científicos que mostrem nada até ao momento. E atenção, nesse estudo o que ficou provado estar relacionado não foi propriamente a fase da lua, mas sim a sua declinação, portanto a haver influência será isso e não a fase, crescente, cheia, etc..

Outra coisa que já reparei visualmente olhando para séries da AO, é que esta parece claramente seguir um ciclo aproximadamente quinzenal de sobe e desce, portanto muito provavelmente também ligado à declinação lunar. Mas mais uma vez, a sua relevância é discutível. Essa amplitude no ciclo da AO, é pequena comparada às oscilações não cíclicas que vai tendo por todos os outros factores, portanto muito provavelmente pouco interesse terá. Quando muito, especulo que no limite, numa situação em que a AO esteja no limiar de mudar de fase e coincida com algum desses picos do tal ciclo quinzenal aparentemente ligado à lua, poder dar um "kick" e ajudar na mudança de fase. Mas é pura especulação, volto a frisar que não conheço qualquer estudo sobre tal.

Peço desculpa por não apresentar o estudo que referi acima, vou procurar e depois quando encontrar partilho-o.


----------



## rozzo (29 Set 2014 às 11:14)

Para completar o post anterior, aqui segue o link com o tal paper:

http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/BF02918750#page-1


----------



## Aurélio (29 Set 2014 às 11:41)

A mim parece-me que no Algarve devemos andar sempre em Lua Nova, pois o tempo é sempre o mesmo. 
Mudança a partir da Lua Cheia, hummm ... já vi isso com melhor aspecto do que agora, e já agora nos anos secos não existe Lua ou ela emigra. Esse argumento do a Lua afecta claramente o estado do tempo não me convence minimamente. Além disso que eu saiba a Lua Cheia é para todos os países do Continente Europeu por exemplo, por isso porque raio eu terei chuva e a Itália sol.
Admito que no máximo possa afectar ligeiramente a circulação atmosférica nos níveis mais altos, mas o efeito da Lua no tempo é extremamente diminuta.


----------



## Cenomaniano (29 Set 2014 às 12:04)

Sem esquecer a influência celestial, num estudo mais recente (2011):
http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s00376-010-0011-6

Atenção que o artigo que indicaste tem 11 referências, fora a extensa bibliografia em que se apoiou.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Set 2014 às 13:34)

Do tempo nunca vi relação nenhuma com a Lua. Agora, com a agricultura e a Lua isso já é outra história. Já fiz experiências e batem certo com o que as pessoas mais antigas dizem.


----------



## Vince (30 Set 2014 às 01:30)

Efeitos da Lua são evidentes à escala planetária, certamente que de algum modo afectam as ondulações atmosféricas globais. O que eu ainda não percebi é de que modo isso encaixa numa previsão do tempo numa determinada região, pequena ou grande. Pois que eu saiba a Terra não está estática, e para haver, imaginemos, um efeito na pressão, o mesmo é relativamente uniforme, e a haver efeito numa região específica (não sei bem como), noutro ponto a atmosfera compensa a diferença de pressão, pelo que acho eu que é impossível associar esse eventual efeito lunar a uma previsão meteorológica especifica para determinada zona, pois noutra zona terá que ocorrer um "oposto". Não sei se me entendem...


----------



## Névoa (30 Set 2014 às 03:54)

Para mim ficou marcada a imagem da lua cheia nos picos das ondas de calor do ano passado. Não sei dizer a razão, mas em 2014 só me lembro de ter feito mais calor numa noite de lua cheia, mas não foi nada de assombroso.

Já agora, parece que há chances de uma lua vermelha no dia 8 de outubro, mas não sei se será visível aqui. Eu gostava bastante de ver uma lua assim, já lá vão anos desde que vi uma.


----------



## MSantos (30 Set 2014 às 10:41)

Na minha opinião penso que a influência da Lua deverá ser uma coisa global que talvez influencie as correntes marítimas e consequentemente o clima ou as ondulações do jetstream por exemplo. Agora não consigo perceber como se consegue associar determinadas condições meteorológicas em determinada região às fases da Lua. "Ah e tal como é Lua cheia vai haver uma grande chuvada", grande chuvada em todo o mundo? É que só assim faria sentido, ou a mesma Lua cheia provoca secas na Sahara, chuvas no Minho e nevões no Alasca, ou querem fazer crer que as fases da Lua só afectam o nosso País? Em anos de seca a Lua encalha na mesma fase lunar todo o Inverno por isso não chove?


----------



## Danilo2012 (30 Set 2014 às 10:51)

O que eu percebi e que quando a lua ta cheia e mais fácil ocorrer tempestades fortes. Não e que so acontece nessas circunstância mais quando uma tempestade se desenvolve em lua cheia normalmente e bem forte. No inverno fica mais claro isso.


----------



## rozzo (30 Set 2014 às 10:54)

Quando muito, o efeito do ciclo mensal lunar em termos de maré atmosférica (que já por si, embora provado, é muito pequeno, e logo discutível em relevância...) tem efeitos a nível global, em termos de distribuição dos padrões de pressão etc..
Portanto, e pegando no que disse o Vince, é um pouco disparatado dizer que causa exactamente efeito A ou efeito B no local X ou no local Y de acordo com esse ciclo. O efeito que haja, a haver, não será focado só no nosso "umbigo" não é? Como disse e bem o Msantos...

Quando muito, se o tipo de flutuação atmosférica for relativamente coerente e recorrente, poder-se-ia de facto inferir algumas consequências locais, resultantes de alterações mais globais nos padrões de pressão. Como por exemplo, sabermos que padrões NAO+ ou NAO- geralmente estão associados a certos tipos de tempo em cada zona, haver algum indicador semelhante resultante dessas marés atmosféricas relacionadas com o ciclo lunar.

Mas a única coisa minimamente chamativa que já vi, foi realmente parecer-me que existe um ciclo quinzenal/mensal no sinal da AO, muito provavelmente relacionado com esse ciclo lunar. Mas não só não vi nenhum estudo sobre isso, como também, mesmo a "olhómetro", esse suposto possível ciclo me parece quase irrelevante por comparação com as flutuações normais da AO, e quase só perceptível em períodos em que a AO pouco flutua por outros factores. Por isso, até ver, e apesar de me parecer claro que sim, que o ciclo lunar tem impacto directo na circulação atmosférica, ainda não vi absolutamente nada nem nenhum estudo que me convença que esse impacto não passa de "uma gota de água no oceano", e que portanto, se não é totalmente desprezável, anda lá perto...


----------



## Aurélio (30 Set 2014 às 11:23)

A mim me parece no máximo, e sempre em junção ou consequência com outros factores que pode funcionar como uma catalizador ou um acelerador nas camadas mais altas da atmosfera. Ou seja, penso que num caso em que atmosfera já por si esteja bastante dinâmica que poderá porventura desencadear um processo que torne as depressões mais agressivas. Mas a sua influência de forma geral não me parece por si só, importante no processo atmosférico !

Ou seja, torna as tempestades mais fortes de forma geral, agora ah e tal vem aí a lua cheia o tempo vai mudar, e vem aí chuva .....


----------



## Paelagius (30 Set 2014 às 15:30)

Já ouvi por pessoas com mais experiência na prática de navegação à vela dizer enquanto aguardava a deriva que o vento pode variar com a maré. Gostaria de trocar algumas opiniões convosco acerca deste assunto.

Partilho convosco um resultado que achei interessante:
http://www.luna.e-cremona.it/fresa1a.htm (italiano)


----------



## camrov8 (30 Set 2014 às 19:42)

sempre ouvi lua nova trovejada 30 dias é molhada, não sei se é assim, mas a lua e a terra estão presas numa dança gravítica, vemos sempre a mesma face pois a lua tem um bloqueio de maré, quanto a fauna e flora sim esta mais que estudado nem o "magnifico" homo sapiens sapiens escapa, o ciclo da mulher esta intimamente ligada a lua, um mês lunar


----------



## Orion (5 Abr 2021 às 14:27)

*New study ties solar variability to the onset of decadal La Nina events*


----------

